# Turned away due to my weight :(



## Jellybabie (2 August 2013)

Hello

I have been riding at a local school. I was never weighed and had ridden ponies at 14.2 up to 17h tbs. my school has always been a bit scatty but everyone is really nice. I came back from holiday for two weeks and a new instructor had been taken on. I went to book in and the new instructor seemed surprised when she saw I was a regular client. She asked me to weigh myself which I found really rude but she said I could no longer ride unless I could weigh myself. Anyway I stepped on the scales and I'm 18stone 11 with gear on, I'm 27 and 5ft7. Anyway the instructor said she couldn't allow me to ride until I was 16 stone but said I could do groundwork and learn to lunge etc.
Im really upset as I have ridden nearly all the horses from 14.2 and have never had a problem , 
is this normal for a school or does she just not like me?


----------



## Megibo (2 August 2013)

18 st 11 on 14.2 ponies?? Sorry I agree with new instructor.


----------



## Mongoose11 (2 August 2013)

Oh dear, I'll take this post at face value and say that over 18 stone, IMO, it too heavy for many horses. I wouldn't want over 18 stone on anything other than a full up ID or a heavy cold blood. 

16 stone is a fair and realistic weight.


----------



## platypus (2 August 2013)

I think most riding schools do have a weight limit, 16 stone is about the average cut off point. I understand why you are annoyed but its not completely out of order.


----------



## mulledwhine (2 August 2013)

Oh no I am mortified for you 


However, most reputable riding schools have a 16 stone limit, so sadly for you , I agree with the instructor


----------



## twiggy2 (2 August 2013)

she may be doing you the biggest favour anyone ever has, currently i would agree you are too heavy to ride but she is giving you the opportunity to spend some of your time getting fit whilst around the horses, grab the chance with both hands and get rid of the weight.


----------



## Mongoose11 (2 August 2013)

16 stone is actually a very generous weight limit for a riding school. Many cut off between 13/14 stone!


----------



## ghostie (2 August 2013)

I'm really sorry this has upset you, but I wouldn't take it personally. Nearly every riding school has a weight limit and in my experience 16 stone is actually a very generous limit. All the schools local to me have a 13 stone limit. Whilst you might not have had an issue weight can impact horses in the longterm in terms of wear and tear on joints etc. Understandably riding schools tend to feel obliged to reduce such risks for the animals in their care.


----------



## _GG_ (2 August 2013)

I would have done the same as the instructor. I would have been as nice about it as possible, but close to 19st if you are 18st11lbs with gear on is really a lot for any horse to carry, especially for lessons doing circles and school exercises. 

I am sorry, I know that is not what you want to hear...but the weight limits are there for a reason. 

Try to look at it as motivation. I will never say you can't ride a horse if you're over a certain weight, but I will say that you have to put the horses welfare first, make sure it is capable of carrying you and when, those horses belong to someone else, I'm afraid you have to go by their rules. 

Sorry you've had such a bad day though.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (2 August 2013)

With all respect to you, and honestly without wishing to cause you further upset, I think the instructor is absolutely right in her decision. You are at the absolute upper end of a weight scale for riding, and it can't be comfortable for any horse or yourself. It must be a shock to be told the stark truth but look at it this way, she's obviously a good instructor to have the horse's welfare in mind, and secondly it's a wonderful favour to you. You've been kick-started into whole new health regime with a goal to focus on...to ride!!! And trust me, doing the groundwork and lunging is going to really help. Don't be sad! Wishing you loads of luck, you an do it!


----------



## Micky (2 August 2013)

Sorry to hear your dilemma, however, look at it from another angle...fantastic, you can learn to lunge, long rein, stride out jumps for people and various horses, learn to watch how horses move, learn to spot problems with them and conformation...whilst you are doing that , at home you can work on losing those extra muffins, and you will feel so much better for it...Go learn, its fun (and sometimes not as easy as it looks and you'll burn some calories). good luck


----------



## Jellybabie (2 August 2013)

I guess I just felt a bit miffed as I have ridden there along time and only now have I been told not to ride. All the horses have been fine with me on them. I might just get my own horse now as I'm happy with my current weight. The only reason I didn't get my own horse before was because my old instructor said to wait a bit but she has gone now


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (2 August 2013)

Don't forget the weight of the saddle too! I hope you now understand the instructors concern. She wasn't being malicious, just thinking of the school horses.

As it's been offered I would definitely learn some horse related groundwork and in the meantime get a little fitter and trimmer and before long you will be back in the saddle!


----------



## YorksG (2 August 2013)

I also agree with the instructor, we have a heavy weight draft mare of 16h and a friend who has agreed not to ride if she is over 18st. The mare is a weight carrier, but any more than 18st is too much, in our opinion


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (2 August 2013)

Would you not be concerned about 18 plus stone plus tack weight on your own horse???

It's fine for you to be happy about your weight in other aspects of everyday life, although it presents health risks, but not in relation to animals who don't have the ability to communicate their discomfort :-(

I have a 17 hand virtually full ID built like an outside loo and even he wouldn't be asked to carry that much weight.


----------



## DressageCob (2 August 2013)

Jellybabie said:



			I guess I just felt a bit miffed as I have ridden there along time and only now have I been told not to ride. All the horses have been fine with me on them. I might just get my own horse now as I'm happy with my current weight. The only reason I didn't get my own horse before was because my old instructor said to wait a bit but she has gone now 

Click to expand...

You may be happy but it really isn't fair to expect a horse to carry that weight. That's a quarter if the weight of the average horse. It's the equivalent to you having to run around with a five year old child on your back for however long. I'm sorry but buying your own is not the answer. It's not fair on the horse.


----------



## mulledwhine (2 August 2013)

Jellybabie said:



			I guess I just felt a bit miffed as I have ridden there along time and only now have I been told not to ride. All the horses have been fine with me on them. I might just get my own horse now as I'm happy with my current weight. The only reason I didn't get my own horse before was because my old instructor said to wait a bit but she has gone now 

Click to expand...

So you have been told that you are too heavy to ride the riding school ponies, so decide to buy a horse if your own, even though you will be asking it to carry the same weight 

I understand feeling awful about what happened, but no animal should be asked to carry 19 stone


----------



## Jellybabie (2 August 2013)

It's just that they have all been fine with me, for the last year I have ridden there near on 3 times a week, hacking, jumping, galloped and they have all been fine?
I am a novice so please don't think I'm being ignorant I just don't understand how the horses suddenly can't cope!


----------



## galaxy (2 August 2013)

Op, I think the old instructor truly had no idea about weight or was too embarrassed to say anything. It is also possible that some of the horses have been suffering injuries and they are now clamping down.

Please read this. It is the latest research into riders weights
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/heavy-riders-have-impact-on-horse-welfare-and-industry/


----------



## poiuytrewq (2 August 2013)

Micky said:



			Sorry to hear your dilemma, however, look at it from another angle...fantastic, you can learn to lunge, long rein, stride out jumps for people and various horses, learn to watch how horses move, learn to spot problems with them and conformation...whilst you are doing that , at home you can work on losing those extra muffins, and you will feel so much better for it...Go learn, its fun (and sometimes not as easy as it looks and you'll burn some calories). good luck


Click to expand...

This is a fab way to look at it! 
OP don't be disheartened, although I can totally understand how hurt you must feel. In my opinion the rs has finally got a really good instructor who's putting the horses first which is great from their point of view.
We had a 15 stone limit at the rs I worked at and I used to find it really difficult asking riders weights but my boss was very strict on it.
Maybe you could turn this story around and use it as an incentive to help you loose a bit? 
Hugs xx


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (2 August 2013)

Ok everyone's telling you you are too heavy. Please understand people know what they are talking about and give in gracefully! As a novice you should be willing to learn but you don't seem to be...

I don't really want to call troll on this one, if you are serious then take the advice given!


----------



## Bestdogdash (2 August 2013)

Jellybabie said:



			It's just that they have all been fine with me, for the last year I have ridden there near on 3 times a week, hacking, jumping, galloped and they have all been fine?
I am a novice so please don't think I'm being ignorant I just don't understand how the horses suddenly can't cope!
		
Click to expand...

How do you know if they have  been fine ? Presumably you just go home after your lesson. You are far far  too heavy to ride - and, as a 27 year old, you must know you are unhealthily obese at that weight - regardless of riding or not, do your own heart a favour and step away from the pies and lose some weight.


----------



## Haylee (2 August 2013)

Just because you can't ride, doesn't mean you can't do ground work, lunging, leading and grooming etc.. that will also help loose the weight and learn new things.   there's good advice being given here by others! x


----------



## Jellybabie (2 August 2013)

Thank you galaxy. That is interesting. I guess I need to make the decision between riding again and weight. The instructor said at 16 stone (I'd have to 16 including a saddle and gear) the school could offer me two horses to ride. My dream has always been a 15.2 heavyweight cob ( this is the horse I feel most comfy on) what would be an ideal weight for that? I want to do low key competitions? 

Also I have not a lot of time to exercise and to be honest I don't have the motivation but horse related is fine! Any ideas for weight loss involving horses. Instructor said I could lead out ponies for hacks with small children, lunge, long line (what is this?) 
She said if I am willing to help she will add up my hours and it will amount to some free lessons when I'm slimmer


----------



## ebonyallen (2 August 2013)

Well you know what you need to do, go and loose the weight and go back and show just how committed you are to the horses and to riding.Sorry that you have had to go through this but they prob think that they will not see you again, so prove them all wrong go and get yourself sorted and come back stronger and you will feel so much better for it, I know its easier said than done but try you will feel so much better for it. Good luck ............


----------



## _GG_ (2 August 2013)

OP, you are a novice and a newbie, so I will put this as kindly as I possibly can. 

With the weight of yourself and a saddle, the horse, any horse is being asked to carry over 20st. This is in my very honest opinion too much weight for even many many of the heavy breeds. 

Add to that a novice rider that may not always be in perfect balance and it is not good for a horse at all. the vast majority of riding school horses ridden by novices are not working by rounding their back and taking the weight of the rider through their legs. Instead the weight is all carried along the back of the horse...the part that was never intended for weight carrying. We, as humans can make it comfortable for a horse to carry us by using a saddle that takes the direct weight off the actual spine. We can train our horses to work in a manner that builds up the correct muscles to support our weight and move in a frame that distributes our weight effectively.

I know it is uncomfortable to hear and read and be told, but it is highly likely that it causes the horses that carry you potential health issues. They may not show now, but they possibly will in the future. 

If you go and buy your own horse, it will mean you having to buy something extremely large and weight carrying. Not all of the larger breeds are good for novice riders. Some of the real heavyweight european draft horses could take your weight, but they are certainly not the types of horse that would be advisable for a novice. 

I would urge you to really have a think about what is most important here. Is it your desire to ride, or is it the welfare of the horses. 

The reasons the old instructor had for allowing you to ride are irrelevant. She should not have. It is too much weight for probably 98% of ridden horses. 

Yes, you may be happy to be the weight you are, but that doesn't give you the right to make that choice for an animal that can't talk back. 

I really am genuinely sorry that this is so upsetting for you but, I have to be honest and say that I would much rather see a human upset than an animal hurt. 

You are however, in an enviable position. many people can't ride for many other reasons that they cannot change. You are in a position where you could make yourself reach a weight that would be suitable for riding certain horses. 

The choice is yours, but please, getting your own horse is really not the answer here.


----------



## Jellybabie (2 August 2013)

Bestdogdash said:



			How do you know if they have  been fine ? Presumably you just go home after your lesson. You are far far  too heavy to ride - and, as a 27 year old, you must know you are unhealthily obese at that weight - regardless of riding or not, do your own heart a favour and step away from the pies and lose some weight.
		
Click to expand...

How rude. You have no idea on my circumstances


----------



## DanceswithCows (2 August 2013)

Sorry, it's cringey but I also agree 19st is too heavy for anything but the most massive horses IMO.  Why don't you work out the weight of the horse you feel you should be riding, then work out what percentage of it's weight you would be, then apply that to yourself and put it in a rucksack to carry around - seriously do it!  It'll open your eyes as to what hard work it is to jog about, jump etc. with that amount of weight on you.  

Why not take up driving while you work on your weight?  It's brill!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (2 August 2013)

Sorry hun you're not gonna like me for saying this, but how would YOU like 18st bumping around on YOUR back?

Riding school horses have a tough life, they have to be adaptable and get used to a variety of different riders; and be fit enough to cope with a heavier workload than they'd get in a private home.

Riding schools have the difficult job of keeping the client happy, but also trying to make sure that their best horses are kept fit and able to do the job. If they can't the riding school loses money basically. And if the horses are being asked to carry heavy weights on a regular basis, it impacts on their fitness. Frankly, if you can't see that heavier weights will impact on that more than a lighter-weight rider, then FFS take up another hobby. Sorry to sound harsh, but I think you need to sit down and think hard and long about whether riding is the right thing for you; and/or whether it might be appropriate to seek help about your weight problem. Your posts have unfortunately not given any indication that you have any sympathy or perception of the poor horses that have to carry you. 

My horse is 15hh and a chunky traddie cob and so well up to weight, but TBH I'd probably not be too happy for an 18st rider to get on him. IF you really want to ride, and its important enough to lose weight for, then you will do it. I am sorry if I sound insensitive, I do appreciate that people are overweight for all sorts of reasons not just the wrong lifestyle/diet choices. But as others have said, if riding IS the be-all-and-end-all for you, and its what you want to do, then let your current situation provide the necessary impetus to tackle whatever is the underlying problem for you.

But whatever, FGS don't sit down and grouse about it when a riding school (for once) puts the welfare of its horses above the risk of losing a client. I applaud your riding school for their stance on this occasion and TBH think you really need to acknowledge that you are far too heavy for a 14.2. That simply isn't fair; and you surely can see that.

I think there is a 13st weight limit in place at most establishments anyway; so OK let that be your target weight - get some advice re. diet/weight loss, see your doctor if needs be, and go for it. If riding is important to you; you will do it.


----------



## galaxy (2 August 2013)

Good for you. Long reining is when you walk behind the horse on 2 reins like you're ploughing. It's great for horse and rider.  

A heavyweight cob would be around the 600kgs mark I would say. So if you could be 15-20% of that it would be 90-120kgs. I'm sorry I can't convert that to stone in my head! Lol!


Come on people, lets not be rude. Op has stated that she is a novice. She truly did not know this was an issue. She had been going to a RS who had never said a word and now have, of course she is confused and upset. Lets HELP her not jump on her!


----------



## Bestdogdash (2 August 2013)

Circumstances are irrelevant - only you can lose weight for yourself. That is done by eating less and moving more. I have no sympathy at all - it is in your hands you are an adult and you make your own choices. The awful thing is that you think you can inflict your choice on an animal and then bleat because you can't. Man up, lose weight and mprove your life.


----------



## mulledwhine (2 August 2013)

I thought the same, totally unnecessary 

I would be biting your new instructors hand off, sounds like a great solution, plus you are learning skills which will be important when you finally own your own horse


----------



## _GG_ (2 August 2013)

Jellybabie said:



			Thank you galaxy. That is interesting. I guess I need to make the decision between riding again and weight. The instructor said at 16 stone (I'd have to 16 including a saddle and gear) the school could offer me two horses to ride. My dream has always been a 15.2 heavyweight cob ( this is the horse I feel most comfy on) what would be an ideal weight for that? I want to do low key competitions? 

Also I have not a lot of time to exercise and to be honest I don't have the motivation but horse related is fine! Any ideas for weight loss involving horses. Instructor said I could lead out ponies for hacks with small children, lunge, long line (what is this?) 
She said if I am willing to help she will add up my hours and it will amount to some free lessons when I'm slimmer
		
Click to expand...

This instructor sounds like someone you should be extremely greatful for meeting...she could actually save your life as I think you probably already know that you are putting your vital organs under enormous strain at your current weight. The offer to tot up your help in return for free lessons is extremely generous and I think she is pretty much doing what she can, as nicely as she can to try and support you in being able to ride again one day. She deserves a bottle of wine and a thank you card. 

Go to your mirror, take a really good look at yourself and tell yourself a few things:-

"
I deserve to be happy

I deserve to be healthy

I CAN lose weight

I CAN ride again one day

I CAN do this

I CAN do this

I CAN do this

I CAN do this

                     "


----------



## JFTDWS (2 August 2013)

galaxy said:



			A heavyweight cob would be around the 600kgs mark I would say. So if you could be 15-20% of that it would be 90-120kgs. I'm sorry I can't convert that to stone in my head! Lol!
		
Click to expand...

According to the link you posted, that's 13-14stone.  I couldn't do the maths either, though.


----------



## galaxy (2 August 2013)

JFTD said:



			According to the link you posted, that's 13-14stone.  I couldn't do the maths either, though.
		
Click to expand...

Lol! Didn't actually read the link myself!  I read it months ago. So 15%=90kgs=14stone.


----------



## Shysmum (2 August 2013)

The horse's welfare should come way above your personal feelings. Currently you are too heavy to ride pretty much anything. The horse will be at risk of back injury for a start. Horses are so faithful, they may not buck you off, but my God they will be struggling.  Sometimes the truth hurts, but as I say, the horse and it's welfare MUST be the priority. 

This subject has been done many times - if you do a search, you will find them. I'm sorry this is your first post, but it is a very contraversial subject on HHO.


----------



## cobalobM (2 August 2013)

the most I would put on a 15.2 heavy weight cob would be 15 stone inc. tack etc, but that would be absolute maximum and not heavy school work.jumping/long periods of riding. You said you arn't motivated to loose weight, well why not use riding as your motivation?! 

I would have jumped at the chance to learn ground work, lunging etc as when I was at a riding school I was dying to do all that!! and can you offer to muck out? that is the best exercise ever!!!! if you are 100% commited to horses/riding, you wont get on a horse again until you are lighter, start helping at the stables and the weight will drop off, and you will be having fun too!


----------



## Jellybabie (2 August 2013)

Thank you everyone bar bestdogdash! I was completely un aware so I didn't think a horse could be incapable of carrying me! 
To be fair I was upset but my instructor said to have a think and be at the stables at 9am tomorrow if I want to take up her offer. She was a plus sized lady herself and said she lost all the weight, she sold her horse as she was too heavy and brought a foal which she looked after alongside losing weight an 10 years later he is the most amazing horse and she rides all types of horses and ponies! 
All though I don't think I should get a foal!


----------



## _GG_ (2 August 2013)

She sounds like someone you should really stay close to and take advice from. 

I can PM you loads of healthy recipes if you need, so just let me know. Ignore my other recent threads and posts though, they contain lots of pictures and videos of cakes and icing. Sorry!

Anyway, I do healthy food too so if you want anything, just PM me


----------



## hayley.t (2 August 2013)

Good luck and keep us posted! it sounds exciting helping out and learning new stuff that a lot of people don't really get the chance to.


----------



## mulledwhine (2 August 2013)

I hope we read tomorrow, that you turned up at 9am and had a fab day , whilst realising that being around horses means you can have fun without riding  you will learn great skills, and tBH riding is a very very small part of horse ownership 

I seem to spend most of my time dealing with poo and digging up ragwort


----------



## mulledwhine (2 August 2013)

_GG_ said:



			She sounds like someone you should really stay close to and take advice from. 

I can PM you loads of healthy recipes if you need, so just let me know. Ignore my other recent threads and posts though, they contain lots of pictures and videos of cakes and icing. Sorry!



Anyway, I do healthy food too so if you want anything, just PM me 

Click to expand...

I will have some of your recipes please 

I will start them on Monday, after making cupcakes on Sunday


----------



## _GG_ (2 August 2013)

mulledwhine said:



			I will have some of your recipes please 

I will start them on Monday, after making cupcakes on Sunday 

Click to expand...


Hahaaaa, awesome. I'll do a thread over the weekend then.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (2 August 2013)

You sound like you've struck gold with your current instructor OP- now go out there and take advantage of it! OK, so you don't have a lot of time to do exercise, but as well as helping out at the yard, you also need to have a good think about your diet and your portion sizes. GG sounds like she has some good recipes so I would PM her. Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## ZondaR (2 August 2013)

OP, most people are not motivated to exercise to loose weight but it is something that simply has got to be done, like brushing your teeth.  You don't enjoy doing it, you just get on with it.  You do not need to exercise every day, 4 times a week would be enough combined with a sensible diet.  These are not radical lifestyle changes.  There are loads of weight loss web sites full of advice, help and support, not to mention your local Weight Watchers which really does work.


----------



## cobalobM (2 August 2013)

well I really do hope you are going to be there at 9am tomorrow!! if people end up being nasty, keep your head down, get on with whatever you're doing and show them how committed you are, thats something I had to learn at the riding school!! you have just got to say to yourself, you are doing this for you and you are a much better person then they are!


----------



## Jellybabie (2 August 2013)

My husband doesn't want me to go! He said we can just get our own! I'm so confused!!!


----------



## Sparkly Snowdrop (2 August 2013)

Sorry to hear you were upset not to be able to ride, but I do think you have been given a fabulous opportunity to learn so much about horses whilst also getting the incentive and the chance to lose some weight. 

Grab the chance with both hands, who knows where it might take you. Good luck and I really hope you enjoy spending time with the horses and I can't wait to hear about your andventures. That first time back in the saddle when you reach the required weight will be such an achievement, I bet you won't stop grinning.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (2 August 2013)

Jellybabie said:



			My husband doesn't want me to go! He said we can just get our own! I'm so confused!!!
		
Click to expand...

Did he give a reason...? Surely you can decide if you go or not, it's not him that's going!


----------



## Shysmum (2 August 2013)

Hmmmmm. This is starting to sound ODD ?


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (2 August 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Hmmmmm. This is starting to sound ODD ?
		
Click to expand...

Just what I was thinking. Hope I'm wrong though...


----------



## JFTDWS (2 August 2013)

Jellybabie said:



			My husband doesn't want me to go! He said we can just get our own! I'm so confused!!!
		
Click to expand...

Who is the boss of you - your husband, or you?  Or does he not want you to get fit and healthy?


----------



## mulledwhine (2 August 2013)

You say you are a novice , so getting given the chance to have hands in experience is vital, don't listen to your husband, you don't just simply buy a horse, ride and feed!!!!!! There is far more to it than that


----------



## pippixox (2 August 2013)

take this as a brilliant opportunity to change your life. my bf was 20 stone and is now 13, lost it 6 years ago and has never looked back. he said the first 2-3 stone were actually quite easy to loose with just being careful what he ate and exercising, so before you know it you will be light enough to ride. regardless of your weight, please don't decide getting your own horse is the right answer, you may be a novice rider but have even less experience in horse care. it sounds brilliant that you can get a chance to learn more ground work, something you miss out on when just going for a riding lesson. do leading, mucking out, lunging, long reining, ect... you will be exhausted and it's a great way to loose weight at the same time as enjoying horses and learning new things.


----------



## Jellybabie (2 August 2013)

My husband wants me to get my own horse and keep it where his sister has her horse. She can help she has been riding for 3 years and has 2 horses. I now understand about the weight but it's hard to decide what to do!


----------



## starryeyed (2 August 2013)

I think that the opportunity your new instructor is giving you is extremely generous and something a lot of people would jump at! Groundwork may not sound as interesting as riding but learning to do things like lunging/long reining properly are skills which are so useful and many people don't know how to do them the right way. Many riding schools don't even offer the opportunities to learn these things. If you're looking to purchase a horse in the future these skills will be invaluable, you will learn so much. I wouldn't rush into buying one just because the riding school turned you away.


----------



## Haylee (2 August 2013)

Easiest and cheapest is to help your instructor, your a novice so the most things you can do round the yard the better


----------



## Shysmum (2 August 2013)

Shall I start popping the corn ?


----------



## Tiarella (2 August 2013)

18 stone is too heavy for any horse in my opinion. I dont particulary think 16 stone is kind to a horse either.


----------



## Sunshine (2 August 2013)

Aww Jellybabie, I really feel for you having to confront such a sensitive issue. But the RS is taking the right approach for the welfare of their horses.

Firstly, the new instructor seems like someone who would be a real friend and teach you a lot. By going there tomorrow and taking her up on the offer to learn lots of new skills you are showing willing, proving the doubters wrong and making a start on your weight loss motivation program. Secondly, I would guess that just by being out there with this new instructor you will start to lose weight because you are more active, less focused on food and happier by being challenged. Finally you have the chance to learn a lot of basics that will be essential for any horse owner -without paying for the advice/instruction or in vet bills when something goes wrong with your own.

But, I was a little concerned with your husband's response, to me that seems like he is not helping you in the long run. Is he happy with your weight, does he prefer you to be large? Being totally honest with yourself - are you completely happy with your weight and the baggage that goes with it like clothes shopping, climbing stairs, being prevented from doing things you like? I am asking as a larger lady myself, so I know it isn't easy to confront and resigning yourself to being big is easier than dieting and exercise or the worry of what life is like if you changed.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 August 2013)

Jellybabie said:



			Thank you galaxy. That is interesting. I guess I need to make the decision between riding again and weight. The instructor said at 16 stone (I'd have to 16 including a saddle and gear) the school could offer me two horses to ride. My dream has always been a 15.2 heavyweight cob ( this is the horse I feel most comfy on) what would be an ideal weight for that? I want to do low key competitions? 

Also I have not a lot of time to exercise and to be honest I don't have the motivation but horse related is fine! Any ideas for weight loss involving horses. Instructor said I could lead out ponies for hacks with small children, lunge, long line (what is this?) 
She said if I am willing to help she will add up my hours and it will amount to some free lessons when I'm slimmer
		
Click to expand...

Most stables round my way say 15st max so once I'd lost the weight, I went running to them. However, nearly 19st is way above what I'd allow near any horse, sorry. The whole weight is concentrated on the small area of the saddle. You must know that our weight is far too much :frown3:



Jellybabie said:



			How rude. You have no idea on my circumstances
		
Click to expand...

Rude, but unfortunately true. You have a responsibility for your own size as well as the horse's welfare. 

My horse in my signature is in top condition there, he's 15.1, traddy cob with lots of bone (which counts towards how much weight a horse can carry) and the max I'd put on I'm is about 14 stone.

Hope you stick with it, OP and get back on the horses soon, but I'd say that buying our own just because no-one will tell you it's not fair to get on it is the wrong way to go about it. :smile3:


----------



## mulledwhine (2 August 2013)

To me it is a no brainer and not confusing at all !!!!

Please don't get a horse just yet, I would loved to have had the opportunity that you are being handed


----------



## Clare85 (2 August 2013)

Jellybabie said:



			My husband wants me to get my own horse and keep it where his sister has her horse. She can help she has been riding for 3 years and has 2 horses. I now understand about the weight but it's hard to decide what to do!
		
Click to expand...

Does your husband know anything about horses? Because there's a whole forum of very horsey people here and all those who have posted are telling you that the best option is to take your instructor's advice. I know who I would be listening to!


----------



## Haylee (2 August 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Shall I start popping the corn ? 

Click to expand...

Go on


----------



## JFTDWS (2 August 2013)

Jellybabie said:



			I now understand about the weight but it's hard to decide what to do!
		
Click to expand...

No, no, it's really easy to decide what to do.  

You have the opportunity to lose weight, get fitter and healthier - score.
You have the opportunity to do this around horses - score
You have the opportunity to learn more about looking after your own so you are not reliant on anyone, no matter how helpful - score
You have the opportunity to prepare yourself to get a horse who you will be better able to look after, work and not cripple after a few years with weight related issues - score

That's 4-0 over your husband's idea.  It won't be easy to do, but it is the right decision - and his opinion really doesn't matter.  It's your body, your life and your hypothetical horse.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (2 August 2013)

Jellybabie said:



			My husband doesn't want me to go! He said we can just get our own! I'm so confused!!!
		
Click to expand...

Um, get your own what........ a horse presumably????

So WHAT are you going to get? Because whatever you get it will need to be able to carry you. So you're talking about something of the draught horse or that sort of horse presumably??? Sorry, I'm not being facetious, rather being realistic as to the sort of horse that will be needed to carry someone of your weight.

You are a novice, you have admitted your knowledge is extremely limited, so do yourself (and your potential horse) a favour. Go back to the riding school, get stuck in, lose some weight, THEN and only then think about getting your own horse when you've got more experience of horses. 

Personally I'm beginning to have suspicions about this thread. We've not had a troll on here for a while now have we?................ (goes away musing and scratching head).


----------



## TrasaM (2 August 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Hmmmmm. This is starting to sound ODD ?
		
Click to expand...

Starting lol..


----------



## s4sugar (2 August 2013)

starryeyed said:



			I think that the opportunity your new instructor is giving you is extremely generous and something a lot of people would jump at! Groundwork may not sound as interesting as riding but learning to do things like lunging/long reining properly are skills which are so useful and many people don't know how to do them the right way. Many riding schools don't even offer the opportunities to learn these things.
		
Click to expand...

This.

I feel for you but grab the opportunity you've been offerred and you won't look back. I've had weight problems since childhood and was unable to take BHS exams as back then I couldn't find a centre that would allow me at 13st to take the tests. - fixed 12st limits at all of the ones within 50 miles. A riding school with a 16 stone limit is being fair to larger riders and as a novice you will put more pressure on a horse than a more experienced rider - they don't ride lighter but bump less. Very few horses can carry over 18 stone - big IDs or part draughts or maxi cobs and then not for long. 
Learn all you can and then maybe get your own horse when you are ready - at 15st you will have much more choice and will feel better for it too. 
Put your OH on the same diet, much easier  and he can always top up away fom home while you are at the stables.


----------



## Shysmum (2 August 2013)

Can you hear the pops ? I do literally have some going in the kitchen now - the thought of it made me peckish..


----------



## BBH (2 August 2013)

I'm in the troll camp. 
I just cannot believe a grown woman cannot see her weight is a problem for a horse. She has had a lot of really good advice but is not biting.

Either a troll or simple .


----------



## Bestdogdash (2 August 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Can you hear the pops ? I do literally have some going in the kitchen now - the thought of it made me peckish..

Click to expand...

Fat free I hope ?


----------



## justabob (2 August 2013)

I go for Troll. the username gives it away. But simple is not out of he question either.


----------



## Arzada (2 August 2013)

Jellybabie said:



			To be fair I was upset but my instructor said to have a think and be at the stables at 9am tomorrow if I want to take up her offer.
		
Click to expand...

Wow - what a fantastic opportunity - just make sure you're there at 9!


----------



## Arzada (2 August 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Can you hear the pops ? I do literally have some going in the kitchen now - the thought of it made me peckish..

Click to expand...

I can - please send some my way!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (2 August 2013)

Too late guys... See post number 21... I did mention troll then but gave her the benefit of doubt. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 August 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Can you hear the pops ? I do literally have some going in the kitchen now - the thought of it made me peckish..

Click to expand...

I just bought two lots of flavoured popcorn from the supermarket :biggrin3:


----------



## Shysmum (2 August 2013)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......

Here you go everyone - huge buckets all round 

sorry guys, I do like these new smilies.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 August 2013)

And look what I had at Christmas!!


----------



## Haylee (2 August 2013)

Low cal, I hope ?


----------



## Shysmum (2 August 2013)

WOW CT !!!!  Unfortunately mine is totally plain - I'm dairy free at the moment due to a stupendous stomach. And I mean HUGE -I am giving Shy some time off as I am too bloated to feel I am ok for the poor lad. (a whole other very boring story)

I digress - smilie coming up


----------



## ebonyallen (2 August 2013)

Haylee said:



			Low cal, I hope ? 

Click to expand...

Sniggers


----------



## vieshot (2 August 2013)

This has got to be a troll! I don't believe any riding school, even a crappy one, would allow an eighteen stone rider aboard a 14.2, even if they didn't know your weight they would have been able to see you are far to heavy to be on a HW cob, let alone a pony.

Not that anybody who gives a toss about their horse would sell to you anyway. If an eighteen stone rider pulled up to try one of mine I would ask them to get straight back in their car.

You cannot expect any horse to carry you. They aren't machines. They get back ache like any human who carries too heavy a load. Your husband can be forgiven for his naivity if he is not horsey, but you have been told of the consequences of your actions and how detrimental your weight is to yourself and any horse expected to pack you around. If you proceed to buy one and ride it without losing weight, then you need serious slapping upside the head.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 August 2013)

We *SO* need a like button! ^^


----------



## FionaM12 (2 August 2013)

I think you may be a bit in denial when you say you're happy with your weight OP. Sadly 18 stone is enormously overweight, not just for riding but for yourself, your heart and your future quality of life. I don't think people are trying to be rude, just factual.

Exersize will obviously help but I think you need to take a long hard look at your dietary choices if you want to lose weight to ride. It sounds like your new instructor has bravely faced you with the truth of the fact that it just isn't fair (and actually quite cruel, although this was the school's fault, not yours) to let you continue to ride at your current weight. Good on her for broaching a difficult subject (telling someone there are too heavy can't be easy) and for offering you positive advice.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (2 August 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			We *SO* need a like button! ^^
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^^


----------



## tankgirl1 (2 August 2013)

Aww cmon guys! If OP i genuine you have all just scared her off!

I would jump at the opportunity your instructor is offering you OP!


----------



## thatsmygirl (2 August 2013)

Jellybabie said:



			Thank you galaxy. That is interesting. I guess I need to make the decision between riding again and weight. The instructor said at 16 stone (I'd have to 16 including a saddle and gear) the school could offer me two horses to ride. My dream has always been a 15.2 heavyweight cob ( this is the horse I feel most comfy on) what would be an ideal weight for that? I want to do low key competitions? 

Also I have not a lot of time to exercise and to be honest I don't have the motivation but horse related is fine! Any ideas for weight loss involving horses. Instructor said I could lead out ponies for hacks with small children, lunge, long line (what is this?) 
She said if I am willing to help she will add up my hours and it will amount to some free lessons when I'm slimmer
		
Click to expand...

You sound like such a lovely lady, you really do so please take full advantage of the fact you can help out with the horses and use the offer of work for free lessions. I wish you the best of luck I really do. If you want to ride be tough on yourself and set a goal


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 August 2013)

Jellybabie said:



			It's just that they have all been fine with me, for the last year I have ridden there near on 3 times a week, hacking, jumping, galloped and they have all been fine?
I am a novice so please don't think I'm being ignorant I just don't understand how the horses suddenly can't cope!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure how you know that they have all been fine.  Just because they haven't actually collapsed under you, doesn't mean that they are fine.  Their joints and spine may well have sustained extra wear and tear that will shorten their ridden lives, or possibly their lives.  I wouldn't allow an 18 st+ rider to jump my Draft mare,even if s/he was a very experienced rider, never mind a novice, even though I do allow her to carry a novice 18st for short hacks/ 20 min lessons.  I want her to have a long life with me, not one fore-shortened by joint and soft tissue damage.
My guess is that the previous RI wasn't confident enough to tell you that you were too heavy for the horses, fortunately for the horses this one is.


----------



## FionaM12 (2 August 2013)

tankgirl1 said:



			Aww cmon guys! If OP i genuine you have all just scared her off!
		
Click to expand...

But sadly that's usually what happens.  The race to be the first to shout troll and the popcorn jokes must scare off many a genuine new poster looking for advice. 

Meanwhile the self-appointed troll police argue as to who was the first.... :rolleyes3:


----------



## risky business (2 August 2013)

It's a real shame this went of track and the troll card was pulled..

If this OP actually was genuine she's certainly not going to take any advice now is she? If she was a troll so what stop feeding it if you honestly believe that but I don't think she was..


----------



## WelshD (2 August 2013)

I will take this at face value and say that your instructor isnt saying you are too heavy for the riding school horses but you are too heavy for most horses full stop

Buying your own only gets you away from the 'criticism' it doesnt escape the fact that you are much too large to ride

Im heavier than you but still enjoy a fun and full horsey lifestyle, i walk my pony out in hand, lunge him etc etc and i go to shows to watch or help - all good fun and no riding  

Troll or no troll please try to watch the comments people, unkindness only makes larger people seek comfort in food a lot of the time. I cringe when i see 'pie' comments its really easy to be more constructive you know!


----------



## FionaM12 (2 August 2013)

risky business said:



			It's a real shame this went of track and the troll card was pulled..

If this OP actually was genuine she's certainly not going to take any advice now is she? If she was a troll so what stop feeding it if you honestly believe that but I don't think she was..
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I think people who jump into these new posts to play the childish troll/popcorn game should be ashamed of themselves. IMO.


----------



## ladyt25 (2 August 2013)

I don't like to shout "Troll" but to me this whole post sounded weird and the username sort of made it seem even odder.

If it is for real then OP, you need to grow up and wise up. 18stone is TOO HEAVY for any horse as far as I am concerned and at 5'7" you are WAY too heavy for your height (in fact I am surprised you manage to walk with ease, let alone have the energy to ride a horse and gallop and jump?!)

Sorry, I just don't buy it. I am 1inch shorter, weigh just over 10 stone and feel hefty. Cripes, if I was 18 stone........!!!!


----------



## Holly Hocks (2 August 2013)

OP if you are genuine, then you really need to lose weight.  If you get your own horse you will cripple it, no matter how big it is.  And as for your previous comment that you are happy with your weight - really?  Because I'm not sure I believe you.  Don't think of it as a diet, think of it as a lifestyle change.  I hope not only for any horse's sake but your own sake that you manage to lose some weight.  If you don't, then your own health is seriously at risk. And if you can set yourself to losing weight, do it while you're still young enough - it gets harder to shift the pounds when you get a bit older! Good luck!


----------



## NeverForEver (2 August 2013)

I think you need to look at this as motivation to turn things around rather than a putdown. Whether you are happy with being 18st or not I'm pretty sure no horse would feel the same. Especially considering you've been riding 14.2 ponies, most places wouldn't allow this. 

You need to take control of your life and decide whether you're serious about continuing with horses and if so let it be the boost you need to loose weight. I just finished my 1st year of uni and had put on lots of weight, I have a 14.3 Connemara X and felt that at almost 11st 10lbs I was too heavy as he was panting going up hills on hacks which made me feel awful, in the last 4 weeks I haven't ridden him and lost 12lb but I still feel there is much more to go before I reach my ideal weight for him. The horse has to come first.

Hopefully you use this as an opportunity to make things better - good luck!


----------



## hayinamanger (2 August 2013)

In my humble opinion, this cannot be for real.


----------



## FionaM12 (2 August 2013)

hayinamanger said:



			In my humble opinion, this cannot be for real.
		
Click to expand...

And where is the harm in just replying with good advice, just in case it is? Why drive people away (and other potential new posters) by crowing about troll-spotting, making nasty comments about pies and cliquey popcorn jokes? just plain bullying IMO.

Not aimed at you, hayinthemanger, btw.


----------



## zigzag (2 August 2013)

Don't blame the riding school, some people don't look their weight... A friend of mine to look at, you would think be around 12stone, she weighs.. 16! yet doesn't look it


----------



## goldenmint (2 August 2013)

ladyt25 said:



			I don't like to shout "Troll" but to me this whole post sounded weird and the username sort of made it seem even odder.

If it is for real then OP, you need to grow up and wise up. 18stone is TOO HEAVY for any horse as far as I am concerned and at 5'7" you are WAY too heavy for your height (in fact I am surprised you manage to walk with ease, let alone have the energy to ride a horse and gallop and jump?!)

Sorry, I just don't buy it. I am 1inch shorter, weigh just over 10 stone and feel hefty. Cripes, if I was 18 stone........!!!!
		
Click to expand...



In all honesty if you feel hefty at just over 10 stone as you say then you may need some professional help, I wouldn't like to say you have an eating disorder as I don't know you but to feel hefty at your weight and height would normally point to a problem. 

FWIW I do agree the op will need to loose some weight if she wants to carry on riding, I feel for the OP it is horrible to be pulled up about weight and maybe the instructor could have phrased it better but really when it comes to being overweight it is very difficult to not upset people.


----------



## Floxie (2 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			And where is the harm in just replying with good advice, just in case it is? Why drive people away  (and other potential new posters) by crowing about troll-spotting, making nasty comments about pies and cliquey popcorn jokes? just plain bullying IMO
		
Click to expand...

This, absolutely. I'm sick to death of seeing this happen. Would it kill you to let a troll slip through the net if it were the case? The advice offered is still good and valid, and if the op was really just fishing then... so what?! People only reply if they want to, trolls may amuse themselves but at the detriment of nobody. And of course if the op is genuine, how the hell do you think they feel now? How about another newbie considering making a first post, but reading this thread first?

Calling troll just smacks of smugness to me - it just makes you feel smarter and spoils an otherwise interesting and useful thread


----------



## Shysmum (2 August 2013)

To be totally truthful, if this had happened to me, i would certainly not want to discuss it on an open forum. Such a sensitive and personal issue.... broached with total strangers ?  On a first post ? Knowing that this is the "Non Fluffy Bunny" horse forum ?

OP cannot be too sensitive if you think about it.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 August 2013)

Shysmum said:



			To be totally truthful, if this had happened to me, i would certainly not want to discuss it on an open forum. Such a sensitive and personal issue.... broached with total strangers ?  On a first post ? Knowing that this is the "Non Fluffy Bunny" horse forum ?

OP cannot be too sensitive if you think about it.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, totally. I'd never disclose my weight if I were upset about not being allowed to ride.


----------



## Silvermiyazawa (2 August 2013)

Floxie said:



			This, absolutely. I'm sick to death of seeing this happen. Would it kill you to let a troll slip through the net if it were the case? The advice offered is still good and valid, and if the op was really just fishing then... so what?! People only reply if they want to, trolls may amuse themselves but at the detriment of nobody. And of course if the op is genuine, how the hell do you think they feel now? How about another newbie considering making a first post, but reading this thread first?

Calling troll just smacks of smugness to me - it just makes you feel smarter and spoils an otherwise interesting and useful thread 

Click to expand...

This


----------



## windand rain (2 August 2013)

Given that the OP has disappeared she is either frightened and insulted or gone to bed
If anyone regardless of weight offers the kind of groundwork the OP has been offered grab it with both hands Too many horses suffer at the hands of the ignorant who because it is cheap and easy to buy do so without enough knowledge of the horses needs and everyone who owns one should know the symptoms and prognosis for a wide variety of common illnesses and should know how to deal with an emergency both actually and theoretically. As to weight 20 stone of rider and tack is way too much for any horse I dont ride much now but have just lost 5 stone over the last year, simply by buying a smaller plate and going sugar free low fat with lots of wholemeal and protein. Lots of veg and a little fruit if you must graze
As to being a sensitive issue the user names make it very easy to hide who you are so why wouldnt you post anonymously I would guess it is much easier to admit problems to a faceless group than friends and families.


----------



## Big Ben (2 August 2013)

ladyt25 said:



			If it is for real then OP, you need to grow up and wise up. 18stone is TOO HEAVY for any horse as far as I am concerned and at 5'7" you are WAY too heavy for your height (in fact I am surprised you manage to walk with ease, let alone have the energy to ride a horse and gallop and jump?!)
		
Click to expand...

There are people who are able to be fit at that weight, certainly fit enough to walk with ease, even 'gasp' run. Should they ride, now there is a question.


----------



## Shysmum (2 August 2013)

Hey BB, how's life ? x


----------



## rhino (2 August 2013)

Shysmum said:



			To be totally truthful, if this had happened to me, i would certainly not want to discuss it on an open forum. Such a sensitive and personal issue.... broached with total strangers ?  On a first post ? Knowing that this is the "Non Fluffy Bunny" horse forum ?

OP cannot be too sensitive if you think about it.
		
Click to expand...

But the OP is not you, I'm assuming...
She may also not have been aware of the forum's 'reputation'. I certainly didn't when I joined, only that it seemed a busy forum that often was the first link that came up on google for a range of subjects.
Lots of people post about sensitive subjects on here, sometimes it's better to get advice from someone who doesn't know you. 

Totally don't get your post, at all. That may well be the way you think, but one of the best things about HHO is that people have different reasons to post and different outlooks.


----------



## Big Ben (2 August 2013)

*waves* goes ouch, not to bad thanks, healing nicely!


----------



## risky business (2 August 2013)

Sensitive or not comments like 'step away from the pies' is not acceptable to me it's down right rude true or not.. Little tact wouldn't go a miss. 

Tbh troll or not some comments were harsh and not needed.


----------



## Shysmum (2 August 2013)

I haven't been here for ages, had a sabbatical - sorry to hear you're broken. i was a bad girl and did some jumping the other day, not only sprained my ankle, but knacked my damn back up. Which is stupid. That's my jumping days over. 

hope you are on the mend x


----------



## Love (3 August 2013)

I hope your feelings havnt been hurt too much but the bew instructor OP! I do think she could have gone about it a better way however I think it's good she offered lunging lessons etc! 

My old riding school had a 13st limit so it's not unusual.


----------



## Love (3 August 2013)

Oh.... Just seen the 11 pages... Think I've missed the boat on this one...


----------



## WelshD (3 August 2013)

Given that the OP rode several times a week its not impossible that they are a regular user under a different name. 

For the record i am well capable of walking a few miles at over 20 stone, a lot of it is state of mind and how busy you are day to day - its not impossible to have a certain level of fitness


----------



## rhino (3 August 2013)

Wow, Cherrydan, just wow! 

And that's you _not_ being nasty? That was a truly unpleasant and unnecessary post.


----------



## WelshD (3 August 2013)

Cherrydan- you wouldnt sell the OP a horse, neither would i sell them one to ride

But plenty would 

Sadly


----------



## rhino (3 August 2013)

I doubt you are sorry at all. Just a shame you can't manage to put your point across without the abusive and personal attack on the OP.


----------



## its_noodles (3 August 2013)

im 5'8"" and 11.5 stones
i kinda feeling too heavy for some of the arabians...
may be its just me...


----------



## FionaM12 (3 August 2013)

Cherrydan said:



			Sorry if I offend, but it's the way I see it, I'm not one to shy away from cruelty to horses, I'd offend anyone if it meant a horse wasn't hurting....
		
Click to expand...

If you were sorry you wouldn't speak to someone like that in the first place. Your attitude is ignorant and disgraceful. I'm disgusted by your post, it is insensitive and deliberately insulting and cruel. Shame on you.


----------



## rachyblue (3 August 2013)

If this is genuine - the important point that no-one has mentioned is that if OP did buy a horse and move to a yard, it is more than likely that someone at the yard would have something to say to OP. Anyone who has ever been on a livery yard will know exactly what I mean


----------



## FionaM12 (3 August 2013)

Cherrydan said:



			Yeah, I don't know why i said sorry, the op should be, and you mention abuse, the op sounds like her hobby for a while has been just that...I'll take the bullet, I'm not intimidated by enablers, and if you think I should put rainbows and butterflies around it to make her feel good about her inability to understand what personal responsibility is, you will have a long time to wait.
		
Click to expand...

You really have no understanding of people with any kind of problem do you? I hope for your sake you're about 12, and have time to grow up and learn a little about people. You seem entirely without empathy and compassion.


----------



## mandwhy (3 August 2013)

I'm not going to read all these pages but I feel for anyone put in that embarrassing situation. I think your instructor has been very nice to offer you help to lose weight whilst learning with the horses and being positive and supportive.

Don't take it personally, It's just practicality. Horses only come up to about 17 or 18 hands generally, and whilst a big boned type probably could carry you fine, that doesn't mean the riding school has one, or that that horse should be expected to do it for 8 hours a day if it has a few other heavy riders.

I am a bigger person but I understand that just as bridges have maximum weights and cars have maximum towing capacity, a horse cannot carry more because it doesn't want you to feel bad or self conscious, and that 15 stone is not a limit that would be considered underweight or unattainable for even a tall, heavy boned person.


----------



## Spring Feather (3 August 2013)

19 stone and 5'7, I can't actually imagine that but I'm not surprised the riding school said you couldn't ride their horses.  I can't think what the previous RI was thinking in allowing you to ride on the size/type of horses you mention.  Taking the new RI up on her offer, good idea.  Buying your own horse, bad idea.


----------



## FionaM12 (3 August 2013)

Cherrydan said:



			I'm 20 stone and want to ride a fallabella...
		
Click to expand...

Or you could just stick to crushing people who ask for advice with your crassly stupid comments.


----------



## FionaM12 (3 August 2013)

Cherrydan said:



			Okay, just to say, I am a humanistic counsellor/therapist. .
		
Click to expand...

If that's true it's the most depressing thing I've read for a while. I truly pity any vulnerable person in your "care". You should be ashamed of your comments on this thread. Please don't bother to reply, I'm leaving this thread and putting you in UI so I won't have to see any more of your posts.

I have rarely felt so disgusted with anyone here.


----------



## Big Ben (3 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			If that's true it's the most depressing thing I've read for a while. I truly pity any vulnerable person in your "care". You should be ashamed of your comments on this thread. Please don't bother to reply, I'm leaving this thread and putting you in UI so I won't have to see any more of your posts.

I have rarely felt so disgusted with anyone here.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, off to find the ignore feature


----------



## Moomin1 (3 August 2013)

Time to lose A LOT of weight.  You are killing yourself to put it bluntly.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (3 August 2013)

OP you've said you don't have a lot of time to exercise. Many people don't. However you could make anything into exercise. Stepping while doing dishes. Running up steps. Dancing to music while cleaning. Just keep moving. I get that you're happy with your weight. But sometimes you have to realise it's not fair as in this situation, to inflict on a horse. 

As far as diet, maybe you have an intolerance to something. Doesn't mean you're an overeater. So it may not be having to ditch everything and only eat salads. 

Best of luck and I hope I haven't been insesitive. 

Terri


----------



## PoppyAnderson (3 August 2013)

It is not a divine right to be able to ride a horse - it's a privilege. Have some respect for a living, breathing, sensate being and lose several stone before even contemplating getting back in the saddle again.


----------



## MrsNorris (3 August 2013)

goldenmint said:



			In all honesty if you feel hefty at just over 10 stone as you say then you may need some professional help, I wouldn't like to say you have an eating disorder as I don't know you but to feel hefty at your weight and height would normally point to a problem. 
.
		
Click to expand...

What an absolutely absurd comment.

Lady25 i am the same height as you and also feel hefty at 10 st, normally around 9st.

OP you've had some very good advise, please take it for the sake of any horse you may ride.


----------



## cattysmith (3 August 2013)

Your instructor sounds very fair. In the nicest way it honesty sounds as if you've been given an opportunity here to do some thing positive about the situation. At 27 you are still young and being on the heavier side the advantage to this is that if you are focused you will find that the weight shifts more quickly than for someone who is lighter I'm about 12.5 stone and would love to be 11.5 but for love of god I can not shift that stone, AND I'm in training for a 1/2 marathon with regular runs of no less than 10km. When i was pregnant with each three kids I was around 15 stone and over 16 at my heaviest.

Getting the ground work and experience that you are being offered is a fabulous opportunity, which your fellow riding school friends won't be getting. Please don't pretend to yourself that you are perfectly happy the weight you are because you obviously aren't and don't think that the easiest solution is to go and buy a horse of your own because that is just going to cause more problems.

Take this as the chance that is being given. Anyone can lose weight if they are  focused and positive and are supported by the right people. You won't regret it but you will regret not trying. Ignore the silly comments like the fool earlier in this thread, that's someone with more issues than just weight loss! Stay positive and believe that it's possible to achieve this and it's quite possible that you will lose that weight by November and be back in the saddle by Christmas. It's not long!!


----------



## GrumpyHero (3 August 2013)

I cannot believe some of the completely heartless and crude comments on this thread.

OP, I wholeheartedly agree with your new RI. Think of it as a challenge! And to be able to help out with the horses in other ways is fab and will really be useful when you eventually get your own - I wish I had the chance to lunge and long rein when i was at a ridig school, what a fabulous opportunity.

In regards to getting your own now - livery yards can be incredibly bitchy and cruel and I can imagine a situation like yours would cause a lot of commotion on certain yards.

Some of the advice given here is great - please ignore all of the rude comments they are not helpful nor wanted. This could be a start to a whole new you and I wish you the best of luck x


----------



## _HP_ (3 August 2013)

I would use the time that you would usually be spending riding (assuming this is approximately an hour or two) to either take up the offer from the instructor and /or to take up some other form of exercise. Taking the stairs instead of the lift...walking instead of driving will all help....things like that to start with
Good luck


----------



## brighthair (3 August 2013)

I think it is too heavy. However I'm not going to say what to do about it because I've had people make helpful suggestions such as "eat less pies" and "do more exercise" when actually I couldn't fit in more exercise and a better diet if I tried! I'm not light at all and over the limit for riding schools (round here it's usually 12 stone) 
Eating more protein and less carbs/sugar helps me feel fuller, and you have to find what works for you and what is manageable long term


----------



## Love (3 August 2013)

My only worry is, OP, if you say you don't have time to exercise how will you have time for your own horse..?


----------



## babymare (3 August 2013)

OP take the offer of your  instructor. find the real joy of just being around horses not just the riding . use it to help focus on losing weight and getting even more enjoyment . I love just simply mucking out and the pleasure if seeing a well laid bed


----------



## Tnavas (3 August 2013)

Jellybabie said:



			I guess I just felt a bit miffed as I have ridden there along time and only now have I been told not to ride. All the horses have been fine with me on them. I might just get my own horse now as I'm happy with my current weight. The only reason I didn't get my own horse before was because my old instructor said to wait a bit but she has gone now 

Click to expand...

Understandably you are miffed - you possibly don't look the weight which would be why you've been able to ride in the past.

At my own school I had a weight limit of 13 stone - the school horses often get ridden by people who's balance is not so good and they may land heavily in the saddle.

While you may be happy with your weight - please really think about trying to lose some! I'm overweight now and it's really hitting my joints hard now and I didn't put my weight on until I was in my late 40's.


----------



## Jellybabie (3 August 2013)

I didn't go today. Nor am I a troll. I am a genuine novice who didn't know any better. I came on this forum to look for answers and reasons. Not to be slated. I am giving up horses now. I feel extremely hurt by some comments and do not wish to be a part of this forum or even be associated with such mean horsey people. It's no wonder horse riding isn't at the top of everyone's lists anymore if this is what novices get greeted with.

Many thanks to the genuinely nice people on here for your advice and information. I do feel bad for the horses now but had never known it was wrong. But that doesn't matter now as like I said I'm giving up for now. 

Sarah


----------



## Copperpot (3 August 2013)

Don't give up. Use it as something to motivate you. If your dream is to own your own horse, get fit and go for it. It's in your hands and you can do it. Use the comments that hurt you as something to spur you on. If you give up at the first hurdle you will never get there. Come back in a year and post how you've lost weight, got fitter and now have your own horse to enjoy.


----------



## _GG_ (3 August 2013)

Jellybabie said:



			I didn't go today. Nor am I a troll. I am a genuine novice who didn't know any better. I came on this forum to look for answers and reasons. Not to be slated. I am giving up horses now. I feel extremely hurt by some comments and do not wish to be a part of this forum or even be associated with such mean horsey people. It's no wonder horse riding isn't at the top of everyone's lists anymore if this is what novices get greeted with.

Many thanks to the genuinely nice people on here for your advice and information. I do feel bad for the horses now but had never known it was wrong. But that doesn't matter now as like I said I'm giving up for now. 

Sarah
		
Click to expand...

You know my thoughts on the horrid posters of this thread already Sarah, but I must reiterate, for every one idiot on here, there are dozens of lovely and fab posters....we also have an ignore user function so you can just never have to see any posts by those people. 

Have a think about it. You are a novice and you didn't know. So it is not for you to feel bad about anything. You do know now, so you can, if you want to, do something about it. It's your choice, but if you do love horses and want to do something, don't delete your account. You've had some great advice here from some lovely members. Keep your membership and just PM the people whose opinion you value on here and you can have a great deal of support if and when you need it. 

Hope you are ok. 
xx


----------



## Goldenstar (3 August 2013)

Jellybabie said:



			I didn't go today. Nor am I a troll. I am a genuine novice who didn't know any better. I came on this forum to look for answers and reasons. Not to be slated. I am giving up horses now. I feel extremely hurt by some comments and do not wish to be a part of this forum or even be associated with such mean horsey people. It's no wonder horse riding isn't at the top of everyone's lists anymore if this is what novices get greeted with.

Many thanks to the genuinely nice people on here for your advice and information. I do feel bad for the horses now but had never known it was wrong. But that doesn't matter now as like I said I'm giving up for now. 



It's very silly to give up learning something you what to do because you are upset by some comments of people on the Internet.
Your wieght is a huge issue if you are learning to ride not only is it extremely bad for the horses but it's bad for you too if you fall from the horse ( and everybody does at some point ) the heavier you the more likely you are to be injured .
Address the issue and continue to learn and enjoy
		
Click to expand...


----------



## DabDab (3 August 2013)

Jellybabie said:



			I didn't go today. Nor am I a troll. I am a genuine novice who didn't know any better. I came on this forum to look for answers and reasons. Not to be slated. I am giving up horses now. I feel extremely hurt by some comments and do not wish to be a part of this forum or even be associated with such mean horsey people. It's no wonder horse riding isn't at the top of everyone's lists anymore if this is what novices get greeted with.

Many thanks to the genuinely nice people on here for your advice and information. I do feel bad for the horses now but had never known it was wrong. But that doesn't matter now as like I said I'm giving up for now. 

Sarah
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's sad, I'm so sorry you feel that way. This thread isn't really a true representation of horsey people. If you can give it a go I really would try the long reining lessons - long reining well is a fantastic skill, I've even met horses that were trained to Advanced level dressage almost entirely using long reins, being ridden a maximum of once a week. It really is a fantastic thing to get into if you have the opportunity


----------



## goldenmint (3 August 2013)

hollybear said:



			What an absolutely absurd comment.

Lady25 i am the same height as you and also feel hefty at 10 st, normally around 9st.

OP you've had some very good advise, please take it for the sake of any horse you may ride.[/QUOTE


I can 100% guarantee my comment was not absurd. 
You need to learn that people on the internet are just that and we all have jobs,lives etc and may know more about certain things than you.  Instead of being a keyboard warrior and showing your ignorance learn to let other people who might know more than you have an opinion. 

The OP does need to loose weight and has been given some very good advice, comments of how people feel hefty at 10 stone is just ridiculous and only made for attention.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Wagtail (3 August 2013)

Jellybabie said:



			I guess I just felt a bit miffed as I have ridden there along time and only now have I been told not to ride. All the horses have been fine with me on them. I might just get my own horse now as I'm happy with my current weight. The only reason I didn't get my own horse before was because my old instructor said to wait a bit but she has gone now 

Click to expand...

You may be happy with your weight, but a horse certainly wouldn't be. Getting your own horse may solve YOUR problem, but what about the poor horse? Sorry, but your attitude is selfish.


----------



## ridefast (3 August 2013)

Jellybabie said:



			Thank you galaxy. That is interesting. I guess I need to make the decision between riding again and weight. The instructor said at 16 stone (I'd have to 16 including a saddle and gear) the school could offer me two horses to ride. My dream has always been a 15.2 heavyweight cob ( this is the horse I feel most comfy on) what would be an ideal weight for that? I want to do low key competitions? 

Also I have not a lot of time to exercise and to be honest I don't have the motivation but horse related is fine! Any ideas for weight loss involving horses. Instructor said I could lead out ponies for hacks with small children, lunge, long line (what is this?) 
She said if I am willing to help she will add up my hours and it will amount to some free lessons when I'm slimmer
		
Click to expand...

Your instructor sounds really nice and like she's trying to help. One thing that's great for weightloss is mucking out! Big deep straw beds are the best, or forking up the muck heap for a few hours every day, that really shifts the weight. I have a 15.1 cob and I wouldn't be happy with anyone over 14 stone on her, even that I wouldn't let happen regularly. You might think the horses have been fine with you but any problems would build up over time and you wouldn't be aware of a problem until it's too late. If you want to get your own horse this will still be a great opportunity as you will learn ground skills and get better at handling horses for the day you get your own


----------



## DalesPony (3 August 2013)

mucking out - 354cal/h

general riding - 236cal/h

grooming - 354cal/h

sweeping 472cal/h

walking across an uneven field - 354cal/h

brisk walk leading a pony 236cal/h

As you can see, its easy to loose the calories you eat at the yard whilst you're there  I use a pedometer and a calorie counting app on my iPhone which helps me keep on top of everything. If I have a treat, my horse gets one too - like a walk round the village in hand or a really good groom.


----------



## risky business (3 August 2013)

It's a shame you feel that way OP sometimes you have to wade through the bad to get to the good and there were some genuine posters with good advice. 

Don't let some people put you off something you want to do, your instructor offered you a good deal and it would be a good learning experience for you never the less.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 August 2013)

Just come onto this thread,  Have not read all the comments but I have gained the gist of it. 

OP your weight on a horse of 16hh is IMO to much it would be a little different if it was a 17.3 horse big built like a chicken house.  But under 16 hh  is too much for a horse.

There have been some cruel mean post by a few and a few sympathetic ones too, Fiona surprised me in this with the post she wrote  (it must be the sweet chocolate I made her last week) made her all sweet and kind 

  Seriously though ignore the mean posts, we don't know your story why your over weight whether is genetic  health related etc, that alone would make someone vulnerable and get upset.  What ever the reason for you  being a little heavy for small horses.
If the Instructor says your to heavy, why not consider working  up at the yard, this way your  being with horses and will lose a little while you work.  Will power is very hard sometimes to get motivated into doing something.
What does your doctor think?  can they put you on one of these healthy  diets,  as your at risk to diabetes and heart disease too.   For your own sake  try to get fitter you will feel a lot better, I myself feel horrid at my weight so just ordered alli pills again,
on these before I lost  3 stone. 


 Some will be shocked at you saying you rode a 14 2 pony.  This forum does have a few opinionated members, but then it has some genuine ones too.  You have to take the rough with the smooth on here.


----------



## skint1 (3 August 2013)

Weight posts always seem to go the same way on here, if the OP was genuine I wish her all the best in her endeavours and I found the calorie/ph post that Dales Pony made very useful.  I feel doing the daily horse chores help me keep my weight somewhat under control, though it is unlikely I will ever be 10 stone. 

My weight got to 19.7 stone a couple of years back, no one could have made me feel worse than I felt myself, though I was able to walk around live a normal life. Through a series of medical issues I had to change my diet and once I had shed 3 stone I was lucky to have a friend with a horse that could carry me and I began my riding career, it was the best thing I ever did, I lost a further stone and a half and I bought my own lovely horse who is happy to carry me. You will get there OP!


----------



## Persephone (3 August 2013)

Jellybabie said:



			Thank you everyone bar bestdogdash! I was completely un aware so I didn't think a horse could be incapable of carrying me! 
To be fair I was upset but my instructor said to have a think and be at the stables at 9am tomorrow if I want to take up her offer. She was a plus sized lady herself and said she lost all the weight, she sold her horse as she was too heavy and brought a foal which she looked after alongside losing weight an 10 years later he is the most amazing horse and she rides all types of horses and ponies! 
All though I don't think I should get a foal!
		
Click to expand...

I think she has offered you a great opportunity, and sounds like a brilliant person to be around. Riding isn't the be all and end all, you'll be there before you know it  x


----------



## JFTDWS (3 August 2013)

Leviathan said:



			... a few sympathetic ones too, Fiona surprised me in this with the post she wrote ...
		
Click to expand...

Bit harsh.  Out of all the posters on this thread, FionaM12 is one of the most consistently nice and considerate.

IMHO, natch.


----------



## ridefast (3 August 2013)

As an aside, my sister is about 5'5/6, and she was at one point 18 stone, however she never looked 18 stone. I might have said she was a size 12 but she was actually a size 16. She's lost loads of weight and now I can see that she had been over weight, she carried it well and just looked like a pretty, fuller curvy girl


----------



## moana (3 August 2013)

I know how embarrassing and upsetting this is to you. I had a similar situation when I went for a helicoptor ride!

I know you say you are happy with your weight, but why not take this as the ideal time and reason to lose a little? Your health will be ultimately suffering and you will be more agile and able to ride much more flexibly if you loss two or so stone. 
I am not saying you NEED to lose weight, but it will be good for you all round.

Obviously, as you are happy with your weight, this is just a passing thought, and not to be taken wrongly. I honestly mean no offence.


----------



## Megibo (3 August 2013)

I wasn't sure if it was a Troll or not. I thought it was to start with but then when you think about it, I personally see quite a few morbidly obese people riding on facebook. Cantering around and galloping down the beach etc-one of them on a very fat cob.


----------



## mulledwhine (3 August 2013)

I am 5'6 and a size 16 on the bottom, and I am 12 and a bit stone 

Stupid pear shaped body 

Although this is the heaviest I have every been, and in my mind look much heavier


----------



## zaminda (3 August 2013)

OP, I'm sorry that you feel people are being unkind, but in some ways they have your best interests at heart. My mother is classed as morbidly obese, she is the same height as you, and nearly 3 stone lighter. She has been referred to the gym by her GP, and is trying to lose weight. At one point she was a bit heavier still, she still says she has only lost a bit of weight, but she feels so much better. 
My father recently lost 6 stone, he changed his diet, and walks 3 miles a day, he has knackered knees so that is it for exercise, and he has done it.
I would take the instructor up on her offer, it would be a great opportunity for anyone, and stand you in excellent stead when you do take the plunge and move into horse ownership. I wouldn't suggest that before losing some weight, as you think the forum is cruel, livery yards can be even worse!
Good luck OP, take this as a maybe not so nice wake up call, but let this be the beginning of the rest of your life.


----------



## Spring Feather (3 August 2013)

I often find it rather strange when certain people join this forum.  They post a thread which some people are likely to take a strong stance over, get upset at the minority of responses, come out with something absurd, then come back telling us they're giving up totally ... based solely on the responses from forum members that they only just spoke to for the first time in their lives.  Very odd behaviour if you ask me.  How on earth do some people get through real life if they have to have a forum of unknown strangers to help them make decisions :confused3:


----------



## ladyt25 (3 August 2013)

hollybear said:



			What an absolutely absurd comment.

Lady25 i am the same height as you and also feel hefty at 10 st, normally around 9st.

OP you've had some very good advise, please take it for the sake of any horse you may ride.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, exactly - I definitely do not have an eating disorder (unless that's eating too much and consuming more wine than I should)   I know I should eat less and exercise more and I have lost over 1 and a half stone (well that was several years ago). I could not believe I was ever that big (11.10) and I was appalled when size 12 clothes got tight!

You KNOW when you're too heavy but people are in denial and often are quick to blame everyone and everything else. However, it is down to that individual to do something about their weight. It's not rocket science (eat less, exercise more = weight loss). It's unhealthy to be overweight and you put stress on your own body and organs. Why you would want to plonk that weight on a horse I am not sure.

There is no way I would ride a fine-boned horse or anything below 14:2 (and it would have to be a full up 14.2 at that), it's just unfair.

I am still on the fence as to whether this post is for real. I am not sure why, something just doesn't seem 100% genuine. Given themselves that username for a start. If it is then hopefully the OP has been given the jolt they need to improve their lifestyle.


----------



## Lambkins (3 August 2013)

Hellooooo op ..I just wanted to ad ..yes some people r harsh  and hide behind there computers ..but there r also nice people ..I was wondering what part of the country r u ? ..if u r close to me ..we can always use an extra pair on hands around the yard .. Ok u may be a Little heavy to ride them ATM BUT that is something that can be worked on ..I have lost a stone in 6 weeks .. Just eating differently and doing a little more .. Poo picking is good ..as is pulling the sides on the school in ..as is walk the kids on the ponies .. So u will get back in the saddle !! U can lose a stone or two .. You can enjoy horses like anyone else !! Horses r not for the super skinny ,super rich , they r for everybody to enjoy !! The best thing about animals in they don't judge people ..they like and trust people on how they r treated not by who gets is size 6 jeans or has £100000 in the bank or who looks the prettiest etc etc unlike PEOPLE .. Please please please don't give up !! Pm me if u want to chat


----------



## _GG_ (3 August 2013)

Lambkins said:



			Hellooooo op ..I just wanted to ad ..yes some people r harsh  and hide behind there computers ..but there r also nice people ..I was wondering what part of the country r u ? ..if u r close to me ..we can always use an extra pair on hands around the yard .. Ok u may be a Little heavy to ride them ATM BUT that is something that can be worked on ..I have lost a stone in 6 weeks .. Just eating differently and doing a little more .. Poo picking is good ..as is pulling the sides on the school in ..as is walk the kids on the ponies .. So u will get back in the saddle !! U can lose a stone or two .. You can enjoy horses like anyone else !! Horses r not for the super skinny ,super rich , they r for everybody to enjoy !! The best thing about animals in they don't judge people ..they like and trust people on how they r treated not by who gets is size 6 jeans or has £100000 in the bank or who looks the prettiest etc etc unlike PEOPLE .. Please please please don't give up !! Pm me if u want to chat 

Click to expand...

PM her Lambkins...she is picking them up.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 August 2013)

JFTD said:



			Bit harsh.  Out of all the posters on this thread, FionaM12 is one of the most consistently nice and considerate.

IMHO, natch.
		
Click to expand...

lighten up  JFTD 

  Fiona and I had a fun post the other day on a thread and I said I would owe her  cookies and chocolate, this is having a lend of her and she will know it .
 I was teasing her, this was by any means being mean, I was/am  actually in favour of all she wrote  in a sympathetic and companionate manner.

 Me saying I was surprised is because I was thinking she seemed sweeter and kinder than normal meaning my hot chocolate had an effect on her as I made it with 4 teaspoons of sugar.


----------



## JFTDWS (3 August 2013)

Leviathan said:



			you have no clue JFTD   Fiona and I had a fun post the other day about cookies and chocolate, this is having a lend of her and she will know it .
 I was teasing her
		
Click to expand...

I did think it was odd


----------



## MrsNorris (3 August 2013)

goldenmint said:





hollybear said:



			What an absolutely absurd comment.

Lady25 i am the same height as you and also feel hefty at 10 st, normally around 9st.

OP you've had some very good advise, please take it for the sake of any horse you may ride.[/QUOTE


I can 100% guarantee my comment was not absurd. 
You need to learn that people on the internet are just that and we all have jobs,lives etc and may know more about certain things than you.  Instead of being a keyboard warrior and showing your ignorance learn to let other people who might know more than you have an opinion. 

The OP does need to loose weight and has been given some very good advice, comments of how people feel hefty at 10 stone is just ridiculous and only made for attention.
		
Click to expand...

So let me get this straight goldenmint, are you seriously suggesting that anyone who feels too heavy at 10st has an eating disorder? 
Thats utterly ludicrous, I don't care who you are, that is just a ridiculous statement!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Spring Feather (3 August 2013)

hollybear said:



			So let me get this straight goldenmint, are you seriously suggesting that anyone who feels too heavy at 10st has an eating disorder? 
Thats utterly ludicrous, I don't care who you are, that is just a ridiculous statement!
		
Click to expand...

Lol I agree with you, although I did laugh at such their silly comment :smile3:


----------



## Clare85 (3 August 2013)

Troll or not, this post has raised a very real issue which affects a lot if people. Even if the op is a troll, there have probably been some people who are struggling with this sort of problem who have looked at some of the posts and been made to feel like a big steaming pile of the proverbial. Most people can rationalise that this is an online forum and not to take too much notice of the unhelpful, rude posts. However, there are some people who are a little more sensitive. I just feel that if you can't say anything constructive then don't say anything at all. We can't always be nicey nicey, but there is no need to be mean.  Let's face it, when you're on an internet forum there is very little you can do to find out whether anyone at all is genuine. You just have to take posts as you find them IMO, most will be harmless - although there will obviously br the occasional exception to this rule. For the most part, this is a very interesting and informative forum, which I get a lot from. It is a shame when threads decline as this one has because it over shadows the useful, well intentioned posts.

OP, for what it's worth, I really hope that you manage to lose your weight and get back to riding. Please don't take the hurtful words of a few to heart. As others have said, you have a great opportunity in front of you here, please don't waste it. I hope we get a thread from you in a few weeks/months saying that you have lost weight and are well on your way back to the saddle feeling happier and healthier than ever


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (3 August 2013)

OP...I genuinely feel for you and can imagine how disheartening the whole thing must be. BUT good can come from this if you look at the situation more positively. Your RI has given you a golden opportunity imo.
Im 5ft 11 and 15stone...most people are stunned if I tell them my weight because although I dont look particularly slim I also dont look my weight.  Im in the process of trying to lose a couple of stone as I dont feel comfortable at this weight.
If you have been truely put off by comments on this form then possibly the horse world would be a difficult place for you, this forum is childs play compared to what some livery yards can be like..!!!!
I really hope you will rethink things, horses are fantastically enjoyable for everyone but they require work and commitment in many different ways. Only you can decide if you have the inclination to work at it. I wish you all the best xx


----------



## Crugeran Celt (3 August 2013)

OP this could really give you the incentive to lose a couple of stone. Wish I could lose some weight but my horse is a very heavy sect D and I am sure even at my weight of 10st he doesn't know I am there!! good luck and it could be really worthwhile learning the ground work whilst you loose the weight, good luck.


----------



## kerrieberry2 (3 August 2013)

I got turned away from a riding school once because I weighed more than 11.5 stone.  they said I could go for a hack but not have a lesson, which made no sense to me!


----------



## webble (3 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			But sadly that's usually what happens.  The race to be the first to shout troll and the popcorn jokes must scare off many a genuine new poster looking for advice. 

Meanwhile the self-appointed troll police argue as to who was the first.... :rolleyes3:
		
Click to expand...

Agreed thats something about this forum that really makes me cringe


----------



## webble (3 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			If that's true it's the most depressing thing I've read for a while. I truly pity any vulnerable person in your "care". You should be ashamed of your comments on this thread. Please don't bother to reply, I'm leaving this thread and putting you in UI so I won't have to see any more of your posts.

I have rarely felt so disgusted with anyone here.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed so glad not my counsellor


----------



## vieshot (3 August 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			I often find it rather strange when certain people join this forum.  They post a thread which some people are likely to take a strong stance over, get upset at the minority of responses, come out with something absurd, then come back telling us they're giving up totally ... based solely on the responses from forum members that they only just spoke to for the first time in their lives.  Very odd behaviour if you ask me.  How on earth do some people get through real life if they have to have a forum of unknown strangers to help them make decisions :confused3:
		
Click to expand...

Quite agree. Shouldn't matter what anyone says, if you want something bad enough then you fight to achieve it. If a few comments make you give up then you were never really committed in the first place.


----------



## ludlow (3 August 2013)

OP I think a good way to look at it is breaking it down into the bio-mechanics of it, both for you and the horse involved.  When the "average" (I use that term loosely, whats average anyway?!) person walks up a set of stairs they exert 4 times their own weight on their knee joint to pull themselves up, i.e. pushing 76 stone based on the info you've given.  Ouch!  I imagine its a fairly similar ratio when say rising trot, so the knees must be taking a punishing.  Add our weight on to that of the horse and if going up hills, inclines, round the corners in the school thats a fair amount of punishing that'll take on the joints.  I had to retire my boy due to joint problems and later PTS and it was heartbreaking.  I'd grab the opportunity presented to you by your instructor with both hands, and maybe help to muck out or other yard jobs...believe me you'll work up a sweat in no time.  I don't think looking at buying your own horse as a novice would be a sensible option at this stage but think that broadening your experience and putting your health first would be a really good first step.  Whilst you may feel fine in yourself now, think in 20 or 30 years or so? Very best of luck and wish you well in your endeavours - don't give up due to a few unhelpful comments, nice horsey people are abound!


----------



## goldenmint (3 August 2013)

hollybear said:





goldenmint said:



			So let me get this straight goldenmint, are you seriously suggesting that anyone who feels too heavy at 10st has an eating disorder? 
Thats utterly ludicrous, I don't care who you are, that is just a ridiculous statement!
		
Click to expand...

It would be someone to keep an eye on/have a good chat with yes. 
Obviously going by the guidelines we have been trained to.
It doesn't bother me if you laugh I just hope you never have to change that opinion as it means you haven't had to be educated in eating disorders.

The only reason someone would put on a thread like this about being hefty at 10 stone is for attention. 
I think the OPs weight issues are a little more important than being 10 stone at 5'7 don't you? And to have posters rub it in is a little unfair.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Persephone (3 August 2013)

I didn't read it as attention seeking, or rubbing it in. You do seem to have a rather strange view Goldenmint!

Your last post is as strange as your first one.

I say that as someone who knows a good deal about ED, can't help feeling you are reading a little too much into it.


----------



## skint1 (3 August 2013)

Over the years  I have seen numerous very pretty, slender women wailing about how "fat" they are or bemoaning their "horrible" hair and features, and I have been sure that compared to them I look like The Honey Monster or Hagrid from Harry Potter.  I've usually presumed this behaviour stems from insecurity and they want reassurance, it doesn't cost anything after all, so I usually give it even if sometimes I am inwardly rolling my fat eyeballs when I am reassuring them for the umpteenth time that yes they look stunning, they really do. 

Also, not that I would know, but if you're used to being 8 stone and a size 6 it can probably can feel weird to put on weight and be 10 stone and a size 10


----------



## blitznbobs (3 August 2013)

i weigh 9 st 10 and my bmi is 23.8 my bone structure is tiny and i am carrying weight i could do without. i do not however have an eating disorder... this is a strange thought to me ( unless eating a lot of ice cream is an eating disorder) if this is the guidance you are working to then that guidance needs rewriting...


----------



## vieshot (3 August 2013)

goldenmint said:





hollybear said:



			It would be someone to keep an eye on/have a good chat with yes. 
Obviously going by the guidelines we have been trained to.
It doesn't bother me if you laugh I just hope you never have to change that opinion as it means you haven't had to be educated in eating disorders.

The only reason someone would put on a thread like this about being hefty at 10 stone is for attention. 
I think the OPs weight issues are a little more important than being 10 stone at 5'7 don't you? And to have posters rub it in is a little unfair.
		
Click to expand...

This is daft. I'm 5ft7 and about 10.5 stone and I would love to loose a stone or so, I'm not fat or overweight by any means but I'm not at my best and have a little muffin top when I wear size 10 jeans. I don't think my feeling this way means I have an eating disorder? I have a packet of cookies next to me and munched out on Chinese for breakfast...oops! ;-)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JFTDWS (3 August 2013)

skint1 said:



			I have been sure that compared to them I look like The Honey Monster or Hagrid from Harry Potter.
		
Click to expand...

Snorts.  I'd probably be Hagrid's dream woman...  Don't think I could cope with the hair though


----------



## Copperpot (3 August 2013)

It's how you feel personally. I'm a touch under 5ft 4 and just over 8.5 stone. I feel a bit hefty as I used to be 7.5 stone and fit, so now I don't feel as good as I did. I feel "blobby"! But I know I'm not fat so don't have an eating disorder, I just feel better when I am lighter.


----------



## MrsNorris (3 August 2013)

goldenmint said:





hollybear said:



			It would be someone to keep an eye on/have a good chat with yes. 
Obviously going by the guidelines we have been trained to.
It doesn't bother me if you laugh I just hope you never have to change that opinion as it means you haven't had to be educated in eating disorders.

The only reason someone would put on a thread like this about being hefty at 10 stone is for attention. 
I think the OPs weight issues are a little more important than being 10 stone at 5'7 don't you? And to have posters rub it in is a little unfair.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, this is going from the bizarre to the ridiculous. By these criteria, me and lots of my (healthy) friends are on the verge of succumbing to an eating disorder.
As you can see by the link   http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/healthy-living/Pages/height-weight-chart.aspx,   its perfecly normal for someone of 5'7" to be well under 9st and for someone accustomed to being that weight then 10st will seem heavy.
I myself am 5'6" and usually weigh around 9st, again perfectly normal, and if I go up to 10st then I feel as though I'm carrying too much weight. 
You cannot possibly just choose an arbitary weight and state that anyone worried about being that weight is in danger, I say again it is ludicrous!
As for attention seeking and 'rubbing it in' well words fail me........
		
Click to expand...


----------



## julie111 (3 August 2013)

Hi jellybabie, I haven't read all the comments but as with any forum you will encounter all sorts of people, some supportive and some downright nasty!
Get involved with lots of yard duties, no better way to loose weight than looking after horses. I have struggled with my weight but my incentive was to shift the weight to ride my horse, he was backed last year by my daughter and I was determined to be able to ride him. Pick yourself up, dust yourself off, one finger up to the nasties and enjoy those neddies, you will be in the saddle before you know it!


----------



## Holly Hocks (3 August 2013)

hollybear said:





goldenmint said:



			Oh dear, this is going from the bizarre to the ridiculous. By these criteria, me and lots of my (healthy) friends are on the verge of succumbing to an eating disorder.
As you can see by the link   http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/healthy-living/Pages/height-weight-chart.aspx,   its perfecly normal for someone of 5'7" to be well under 9st and for someone accustomed to being that weight then 10st will seem heavy.
I myself am 5'6" and usually weigh around 9st, again perfectly normal, and if I go up to 10st then I feel as though I'm carrying too much weight. 
You cannot possibly just choose an arbitary weight and state that anyone worried about being that weight is in danger, I say again it is ludicrous!
As for attention seeking and 'rubbing it in' well words fail me........
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you.  I'm 5'6" and currently 10 and a half stone.  I feel overweight and am currently going to the gym regularly and eating more healthily in a bid to get down to 9 and a half.  I know my horses will appreciate it (and my jeans!).
I think if you're used to weighing less and the clothes get a bit tight, then yes, you do feel fat.  I don't have an eating disorder.  Basically I have eaten excess calories and put weight on. I now need to eat less and do more exercise to get back to where I'm happy.  It's not an eating disorder, it's called keeping yourself healthy.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## FionaM12 (4 August 2013)

Leviathan said:



			There have been some cruel mean post by a few and a few sympathetic ones too, Fiona surprised me in this with the post she wrote  (it must be the sweet chocolate I made her last week) made her all sweet and kind 

Click to expand...

OI!! I'm always sweet and kind!! :mad3: Well, mostly anyway.... 

 



JFTD said:



			Bit harsh.  Out of all the posters on this thread, FionaM12 is one of the most consistently nice and considerate.

IMHO, natch.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for coming to my defense, JFTD.  But as Leviathan said, I did know it was a joke.


----------



## Penks (4 August 2013)

Jellybabie said:



			I didn't go today. Nor am I a troll. I am a genuine novice who didn't know any better. I came on this forum to look for answers and reasons. Not to be slated. I am giving up horses now. I feel extremely hurt by some comments and do not wish to be a part of this forum or even be associated with such mean horsey people. It's no wonder horse riding isn't at the top of everyone's lists anymore if this is what novices get greeted with.

Many thanks to the genuinely nice people on here for your advice and information. I do feel bad for the horses now but had never known it was wrong. But that doesn't matter now as like I said I'm giving up for now. 

Sarah
		
Click to expand...

Whilst it's easy to people to say don't be hurt/affected by what people write on an internet forum, imagine how it feels to log on to a new forum you've joined and encounter nasty personal comments and abuse directed at you. 

I can understand how confusing it must have been for you to have ridden for a year at that weight and then to be suddenly told that you are too heavy. Whilst it may seem perfectly logical to experienced horse people, you would be surprised at how many people are unaware that horses should have weight limits.

I really hope that what you have typed above about leaving horses altogether is a post written in haste because you are upset after what you have read and by the awful disapointment of being told that you can no longer ride. (Which even though you have now said you understand the reasons, it must still be very upsetting.)

  Take the good advice given in this thread - and there is alot of good advice and if riding horses is something you decide you still want to do then use it as a goal to help you on your weight loss journey. I understand that what your riding instructor has offered instead in the meantime (learning to lunge, long reining etc) might seem like second best when you want to be riding but it is actually an amazing opportunity she is giving you. Most people at riding schools do not get to learn these things and they will massively increase your experience.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (4 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			OI!! I'm always sweet and kind!! :mad3: Well, mostly anyway.... 

 



Thank you for coming to my defense, JFTD.  But as Leviathan said, I did know it was a joke. 

Click to expand...


----------



## mulledwhine (4 August 2013)

That's such a shame jelly babie 

Just ignore the usual rude people, most people gave you good advice.

As you say, as a novice you did not realise you we're doing anything wrong , but now you know, so that is a bit more experience under your belt.

It's sounds like horses have given you a lot of pleasure and it would be a shame to stop that just because if a few strangers have been not as nice as they could be.

Go back , take the offer that your new instructor has given you, and get an experience a lot of people would have loved to have had 

I will hands up, god knows I have made many mistakes ( and continue to do so, any one who says they are perfect and know everything are lying)

Good luck


----------



## babymare (4 August 2013)

Well said melledwine


----------



## babymare (4 August 2013)

Errrr apologies for spelling of name mulledwine


----------



## FionaM12 (4 August 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			I often find it rather strange when certain people join this forum.  They post a thread which some people are likely to take a strong stance over, get upset at the minority of responses, come out with something absurd, then come back telling us they're giving up totally ... based solely on the responses from forum members that they only just spoke to for the first time in their lives.  Very odd behaviour if you ask me.  How on earth do some people get through real life if they have to have a forum of unknown strangers to help them make decisions :confused3:
		
Click to expand...

I think I understand what probably happens. Even though they are from strangers, comments can be personal or perceived as such by the OP. The OP feels hurt and retaliates, often by as you say "coming out with something absurd". The perceived insults continue, and in their hurt the OP says something rash like they're never coming here again, or even they'll give up riding.

It's not logical, it's just human nature. I doubt anyone REALLY gives up something they love due to a few strangers being unpleasant, but they may be put off forums. If that stops them coming back for more advice, that's a terrible shame and one of the reasons I think people should lay off with the sniping and troll-calling.

Behind many posts there's a person nervously disclosing details of a personal dilemma. They probably feel quite vulnerable doing so and I wish people always had the decency to bear that in mind.

(That last bit's not aimed at you SF).


----------



## Tess Love (4 August 2013)

Hi as a new newbie and a relative novice (20 year break) I wanted to suggest that helping out with every aspect of the horses at the riding school would be a great way to get fit and what you'll need to learn if you one day want your own. I have gorgeous pony on share and was a little heavy IMO  a year ago, however, several weeks of mucking out, poo picking and generally lifting and carrying and all that's involved with caring for a pony saw my weight (1 1/2 stone) drop off within a couple of months and I enjoyed every moment of it! Good luck whatever you decide but there is a huge amount of enjoyment to be had just being around and caring for horses.


----------



## FionaM12 (4 August 2013)

Tess Love said:



			Hi as a new newbie and a relative novice (20 year break) I wanted to suggest that helping out with every aspect of the horses at the riding school would be a great way to get fit and what you'll need to learn if you one day want your own. I have gorgeous pony on share and was a little heavy IMO  a year ago, however, several weeks of mucking out, poo picking and generally lifting and carrying and all that's involved with caring for a pony saw my weight (1 1/2 stone) drop off within a couple of months and I enjoyed every moment of it! Good luck whatever you decide but there is a huge amount of enjoyment to be had just being around and caring for horses.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the forum and well done with getting fit progress.


----------



## showpony (4 August 2013)

Well at risk of sounding harsh bloody well " Get motivated" if you want to continue riding!!!!  

Help bring horses in & out from field, lead in beginners lessons, help muck out.... You should see a difference in no time.. If you are that passionate about riding you should have NO problem getting motivated to do whatever needed so you can get back in the saddle.



Jellybabie said:



			Thank you galaxy. That is interesting. I guess I need to make the decision between riding again and weight. The instructor said at 16 stone (I'd have to 16 including a saddle and gear) the school could offer me two horses to ride. My dream has always been a 15.2 heavyweight cob ( this is the horse I feel most comfy on) what would be an ideal weight for that? I want to do low key competitions? 

Also I have not a lot of time to exercise and to be honest I don't have the motivation but horse related is fine! Any ideas for weight loss involving horses. Instructor said I could lead out ponies for hacks with small children, lunge, long line (what is this?) 
She said if I am willing to help she will add up my hours and it will amount to some free lessons when I'm slimmer
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slightly Foxed (4 August 2013)

DalesPony said:



			mucking out - 354cal/h

general riding - 236cal/h

grooming - 354cal/h
O
sweeping 472cal/h

walking across an uneven field - 354cal/h


brisk walk leading a pony 236cal/h

As you can see, its easy to loose the calories you eat at the yard whilst you're there  I use a pedometer and a calorie counting app on my iPhone which helps me keep on top of everything. If I have a treat, my horse gets one too - like a walk round the village in hand or a really good groom.
		
Click to expand...

Where on earth did you get those figures from? I wish they were true!!


----------



## popitrocket (4 August 2013)

this is a very tricky situation and i don't want to sound nasty in anyway but surely you  must of at some point felt that your weight was an issue with some of the horses. i think of hand that its something like 20% of the horses weight that is the maximum or ideal weight you should be.


----------



## FlyingCircus (4 August 2013)

Slightly Foxed said:



			Where on earth did you get those figures from? I wish they were true!!
		
Click to expand...


Good gosh!!
You and me both, I sure wish I lost 400 cals by sweeping and 300 for grooming and mucking out :O


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2013)

FlyingCircus said:



			Good gosh!!
You and me both, I sure wish I lost 400 cals by sweeping and 300 for grooming and mucking out :O
		
Click to expand...

The figures are per hour.


----------



## cptrayes (4 August 2013)

FlyingCircus said:



			Good gosh!!
You and me both, I sure wish I lost 400 cals by sweeping and 300 for grooming and mucking out :O
		
Click to expand...

Do either for a whole hour and you probably will. Running at 10kph (10 minute miles) on a treadmill is about 700.


----------



## noodle_ (4 August 2013)

I agree with majority here - and with your new instructor.

16 stone is realisitic and probably the average UK (not just horsey folk)! weight!... 

Your motivation to loose is right here  to ride


good luck


----------



## risky business (4 August 2013)

Forest Fox said:



			Get your blubber butt into the gym..end of ...
Horses are animals not HGVS
		
Click to expand...

You really are the most vile poster I have come across in a long time! 

Why don't you take your nasty attitude else where this forum is about advice not acting like a pathetic child...


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2013)

risky business said:



			You really are the most vile poster I have come across in a long time! 

Why don't you take your nasty attitude else where this forum is about advice not acting like a pathetic child...
		
Click to expand...

This. I really don't know where you get off FF


----------



## Mongoose11 (4 August 2013)

Forest Fox said:



			Get your blubber butt into the gym..end of ...
Horses are animals not HGVS
		
Click to expand...




risky business said:



			You really are the most vile poster I have come across in a long time! 

Why don't you take your nasty attitude else where this forum is about advice not acting like a pathetic child...
		
Click to expand...

I disagree Risky Business, FF has now gone so far that she is almost a parody of a Troll - becoming so ridiculous that it is almost funny. Carry on FF because I find you most entertaining!


----------



## showpony (4 August 2013)

Totally agree - disgusting.



risky business said:



			You really are the most vile poster I have come across in a long time! 

Why don't you take your nasty attitude else where this forum is about advice not acting like a pathetic child...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## risky business (4 August 2013)

No your just down right rude FF and I don't have any doubt you wouldn't dare say that to someone's face.. You just sit safely behind your screen! 

You post nothing but a load of useless and pointless tosh that's designed only to offend.. Do really not have anything better to do?


----------



## numptynoelle (4 August 2013)

risky business said:



			No your just down right rude and I don't have any doubt you wouldn't dare say that to someone's face.. You just sit safely behind your screen! 

You post nothing but a load of useless and pointless tosh that's designed only to offend.. *Do really not have anything better to do?*

Click to expand...

I'm sure FF has given birth to triplets... :rolleyes3:


----------



## _GG_ (4 August 2013)

Forest Fox said:



			Apart from the truth ? No ......
		
Click to expand...

Oh, the irony in this post. If you can't see it...i won't be the slightest bit surprised :rolleyes3:


----------



## risky business (4 August 2013)

Forest Fox said:



			Sad little lady arnt you ....
		
Click to expand...

Yes you are...


----------



## _GG_ (4 August 2013)

FF, after your justgiving comment on another thread you can say what you like. 

You should not be on this forum.


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2013)

Forest Fox said:



			Sorry but I speak the truth many others are thinking but don't have the guts to say...
Why dress it up when the answer to the problem is obvious ?
		
Click to expand...

No, you are a disgusting human being (if you are the same as this in RL), and for that reason I doubt you would keep the company of enough decent people to know what most of them would think


----------



## risky business (4 August 2013)

Forest Fox said:



			Butt necessary..
		
Click to expand...

You must be joking if you think your comment was necessary and the OP is going to change her life purely based on your comment..

But* by that way


----------



## rhino (4 August 2013)

_GG_ said:



			FF, after your justgiving comment on another thread you can say what you like. 

You should not be on this forum.
		
Click to expand...

No, I think her multiple permanent bannings attest to that...


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2013)

rhino said:



			No, I think her multiple permanent bannings attest to that...
		
Click to expand...

Who is she?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (4 August 2013)

Forest Fox said:



			Get your blubber butt into the gym..end of ...
Horses are animals not HGVS
		
Click to expand...

Ehm, I'm not sure FF is saying anything here that others on this thread haven't said.......... possibly others have "dressed it up" a bit more, but TBH isn't this the essence of what others have been saying??? And plenty of us have posted on this thread advising the OP to basically fitten up and/or lose weight - and there have been a great deal of posts to that very effect. 

Whilst I accept that the phraseology might offend; I think that there are a lot of issues on this thread which is clouding the real issue. Sometimes language can be helpful, sometimes not, and sometimes there is a sense in which something said in one culture which wouldn't offend, definately would in another. For instance, maybe FF's use of language wouldn't cause so much offence in say an American or Australian culture? whereas we here in the UK are used to having things dressed up a bit more? For e.g. I used to work with a lovely Australian lady..... and this is the sort of thing I could well imagine her coming out with - and it wouldn't be a deliberate desire to offend, it would be just a way of saying something which is short & succinct for the occasion. 

So as I see it, OK - real issue: OP is a novice, up until her instructor says so, doesn't realise she's too heavy to ride the majority of horses. Instructor says she must lose weight in order to ride & offers a practical solution. OP comes on here and asks for advice. Gets it, but obviously doesn't like it and takes umbrage and continues to ask why shouldn't she ride despite the fact she's way overweight. 

Sorry but I can't see TBH what all the fuss is about. OP has asked for advice, has got it. Now its up to her.

Please note I'm not defending FF's comments which some feel are insensitive and inappropriate, however I am merely trying to offer some clarification of the core issue involved here.


----------



## Shysmum (4 August 2013)

For the record, and for Fiona12, yes, I made the popcorn comment - NOT attesting to a troll post, but rather one that (from being here perhaps too long !)  I (and many of us) knew would turn out to be a long, long, protracted and heavily debated post.  Same as Parelli.  Same as all the other "am i too big/novice/small/inexperienced threads. 

Troll  or NOT, this post has provided plenty of time to sip wine, eat cupcakes, popcorn, whatever, whilst sitting back and enjoying the shocked responses and "horrified"  defenses that only come from HHO. That's why I love HHO. It's such an education .


----------



## _GG_ (4 August 2013)

DabDab said:



			Who is she?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know...or care. Tbh, she's probably loving this...but that's fine. My only hope is that one day, when her actions catch up with her conscience, that she will,have someone in her life that will help her forgive herself....otherwise she has a very unhappy future ahead of her.

Yes FF, you may be perfectly happy being who you are now...but it won't last forever. I don't want you to be vilified when that happens...i want someone to show you the human kindness that you so desperately lack and actually help you.

If that makes me a mug, so be it. I'd rather be walked all over but be nice than be so disgusting that I walk all over others


----------



## rhino (4 August 2013)

Oh well, as long as you are entertained then SM...


----------



## _GG_ (4 August 2013)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Ehm, I'm not sure FF is saying anything here that others on this thread haven't said.......... possibly others have "dressed it up" a bit more, but TBH isn't this the essence of what others have been saying??? And plenty of us have posted on this thread advising the OP to basically fitten up and/or lose weight - and there have been a great deal of posts to that very effect. 

Whilst I accept that the phraseology might offend; I think that there are a lot of issues on this thread which is clouding the real issue.

Real issue: OP is a novice, up until her instructor says so, doesn't realise she's too heavy to ride the majority of horses. Instructor says she must lose weight in order to ride & offers a practical solution. OP comes on here and asks for advice. Gets it, but obviously doesn't like it and takes umbrage and continues to ask why shouldn't she ride despite the fact she's way overweight. 

Sorry but I can't see TBH what all the fuss is about. OP has asked for advice, has got it. Now its up to her???
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree. But would it have been that hard to say, "get yourself to the gym" as opposed to "get your blubber butt to the gym"?

I fully admit though that FF has shown me how genuinely disgusting a oerson she actually is, so perhaps I am not being my normal objective self.


----------



## Shysmum (4 August 2013)

No comment, lol. UI ?


----------



## Mongoose11 (4 August 2013)

Shysmum said:



			No comment, lol. UI ?
		
Click to expand...

Have you been drinking?


----------



## OldNag (4 August 2013)

rhino said:



			No, I think her multiple permanent bannings attest to that...
		
Click to expand...

Ah not just me thinking that, then...


----------



## mulledwhine (4 August 2013)

risky business said:



			You really are the most vile poster I have come across in a long time! 

Why don't you take your nasty attitude else where this forum is about advice not acting like a pathetic child...
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, nasty nasty nasty

Go away


----------



## risky business (4 August 2013)

_GG_ said:



			I totally agree. But would it have been that hard to say, "get yourself to the gym" as opposed to "get your blubber butt to the gym"?
		
Click to expand...

This 100% no excuse to be that rude to anyone..


----------



## Always Henesy (4 August 2013)

_GG_ said:



			I don't know...or care. Tbh, she's probably loving this...but that's fine. My only hope is that one day, when her actions catch up with her conscience, that she will,have someone in her life that will help her forgive herself....otherwise she has a very unhappy future ahead of her.

Yes FF, you may be perfectly happy being who you are now...but it won't last forever. I don't want you to be vilified when that happens...i want someone to show you the human kindness that you so desperately lack and actually help you.

If that makes me a mug, so be it. I'd rather be walked all over but be nice than be so disgusting that I walk all over others
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^
I actually feel sorry for her.


----------



## mulledwhine (4 August 2013)

FF is not the person I think some of you think she is !!!

FF is just nasty and spiteful , I could go further but won't, because I am a grown up, and understand that some people are just attention seekers


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2013)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Ehm, I'm not sure FF is saying anything here that others on this thread haven't said.......... possibly others have "dressed it up" a bit more, but TBH isn't this the essence of what others have been saying??? And plenty of us have posted on this thread advising the OP to basically fitten up and/or lose weight - and there have been a great deal of posts to that very effect. 

Whilst I accept that the phraseology might offend; I think that there are a lot of issues on this thread which is clouding the real issue. Sometimes language can be helpful, sometimes not, and sometimes there is a sense in which something said in one culture which wouldn't offend, definately would in another. For instance, maybe FF's use of language wouldn't cause so much offence in say an American or Australian culture? whereas we here in the UK are used to having things dressed up a bit more? For e.g. I used to work with a lovely Australian lady..... and this is the sort of thing I could well imagine her coming out with - and it wouldn't be a deliberate desire to offend, it would be just a way of saying something which is short & succinct for the occasion. 

So OK - real issue: OP is a novice, up until her instructor says so, doesn't realise she's too heavy to ride the majority of horses. Instructor says she must lose weight in order to ride & offers a practical solution. OP comes on here and asks for advice. Gets it, but obviously doesn't like it and takes umbrage and continues to ask why shouldn't she ride despite the fact she's way overweight. 

Sorry but I can't see TBH what all the fuss is about. OP has asked for advice, has got it. Now its up to her???
		
Click to expand...

Well yes, there have been a lot of inappropriate comments on this thread. While it is perfectly reasonable to tell someone that they are too heavy to ride, it is not a stranger's place imho, to tell someone to lose weight - their body, their choice. Also, delivery really does count for a lot, rightly or wrongly - I could politely refer to some as having black skin without causing offence, but if I use the n word I could be arrested. 'blubber butt' is deeply offensive.


----------



## its_noodles (4 August 2013)

I am beginning to think that this thought provoking thread has the characteristics of a hoax (I am not saying it is though)...


----------



## OldNag (4 August 2013)

Avicii said:



			This!

I think people need to stop jumping on the DD bandwagon. I am not the root of all evil funnily enough.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, I jumped to completely the wrong conclusion.


----------



## mulledwhine (4 August 2013)

Avicii said:



			Right i am sick of forest fox, and i dont care that i out myself.

Im delicious D and forest fox is Daydreamdolly formerly mad cat lady etc etc. I am sick of people thinking i am her.

I know i have done wrong in the past, but FF you are vile and i have expressed in facebook and on here to tone it down. You have told me you are having a few issues and ignore advise to have time off the net as you flout being anonymous on here. I want no party in your foul tirades anymore.

**waits to be banned - again** 

Sorry to everyone I have personally upset past and present.
		
Click to expand...

Well said  could not agree more , welcome back


----------



## rhino (4 August 2013)

mulledwhine said:



			FF is not the person I think some of you think she is !!!
		
Click to expand...

FF is _exactly_ who plenty of people have been thinking she is for weeks...


----------



## Mongoose11 (4 August 2013)

rhino said:



			FF is _exactly_ who plenty of people have been thinking she is for weeks...
		
Click to expand...

Ok, you need to elaborate here because I'm confused...Dunroamin/BarneyandBuzz/vfsladygrey?


----------



## mulledwhine (4 August 2013)

Me to  who is she then?

Other than a nasty person


----------



## doriangrey (4 August 2013)

Avicii said:



			Right i am sick of forest fox, and i dont care that i out myself.

Im delicious D and forest fox is Daydreamdolly formerly mad cat lady etc etc. I am sick of people thinking i am her.

I know i have done wrong in the past, but FF you are vile and i have expressed in facebook and on here to tone it down. You have told me you are having a few issues and ignore advise to have time off the net as you flout being anonymous on here. I want no party in your foul tirades anymore.

**waits to be banned - again** 

Sorry to everyone I have personally upset past and present.
		
Click to expand...

LOL .... LOL ... choke .. cough .. spit .... (wipes screen) .. LOL ... I don't think so ... cough ..cough .. arrrgh .... (smacks chest) ... breeeeaaaath .... 

Thread has gone arseways ... but you have to admire forestfox's enthusiasm for trying to mess it up a little.  Try harder.


----------



## risky business (4 August 2013)

I was a bit confused as its been implied that she's dunroamin or whatever other names they go by now days! 

Whoever she is she needs to just be banned, why are people allowed to even make new accounts after a ban doesn't that defeat the object of banning in the first place?!


----------



## Mongoose11 (4 August 2013)

Avicii said:



			^^ nope billy
		
Click to expand...


Ahh I wondered if daydream dolly was ALSO Dunroamin etc. I don't really remember daydream dolly, she can't have been that impressive as a troll??


----------



## JFTDWS (4 August 2013)

Quietly waits for double re-banning


----------



## Mongoose11 (4 August 2013)

doriangrey said:



			LOL .... LOL ... choke .. cough .. spit .... (wipes screen) .. LOL ... I don't think so ... cough ..cough .. arrrgh .... (smacks chest) ... breeeeaaaath .... 

Thread has gone arseways ... but you have to admire forestfox's enthusiasm for trying to mess it up a little.  Try harder.
		
Click to expand...


What are you suggesting?


----------



## OldNag (4 August 2013)

risky business said:



			I was a bit confused as its been implied that she's dunroamin or whatever other names they go by now days! 

Whoever she is she needs to just been banned, why are people allowed to even make new accounts after a ban doesn't that defeat the object of banning in the first place?!
		
Click to expand...

Presumably they just join with a new email address?


----------



## mulledwhine (4 August 2013)

doriangrey said:



			LOL .... LOL ... choke .. cough .. spit .... (wipes screen) .. LOL ... I don't think so ... cough ..cough .. arrrgh .... (smacks chest) ... breeeeaaaath .... 

Thread has gone arseways ... but you have to admire forestfox's enthusiasm for trying to mess it up a little.  Try harder.
		
Click to expand...

Really ? I don't believe for one minute it is DD, I am more than willing to be proved wrong though


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2013)

So Avicii, before you get banned - you weren't goingforgold on the Armas thread then?


----------



## Shysmum (4 August 2013)

Popcorn anyone


----------



## JFTDWS (4 August 2013)

mulledwhine said:



			Really ? I don't believe for one minute it is DD, I am more than willing to be proved wrong though
		
Click to expand...

I'll eat my hat if it is.  Because it isn't.  Not sure what DG is implying.


----------



## JFTDWS (4 August 2013)

Avicii said:



			Loving having such supportive friends 

If im going down im taking fergs with me!
		
Click to expand...


You know you can rely on me. 

You can't take Fergs with you.  He's like the sword of gryffindor, he only appears to those who deserve him


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2013)

Avicii said:



			Yes, but i wasnt rude 

Click to expand...

In response to me?

If so then no, I don't think you were especially, just a bit short


----------



## mulledwhine (4 August 2013)

OMG, really !!!!

She was very open who she was in those posts, and no I don't know her personally !!!!

FF does not read like her style, yes dd said how she saw, but no way near ad personal as FF has got


----------



## OldNag (4 August 2013)

DabDab said:



			So Avicii, before you get banned - you weren't goingforgold on the Armas thread then?
		
Click to expand...

I thought goingforgold and forestfox were the same poster. But I may be wrong
Ets Obviously I am wrong. I'd never make a detective! !


----------



## Mongoose11 (4 August 2013)

JFTD said:



			You know you can rely on me. 

You can't take Fergs with you.  He's like the sword of gryffindor, he only appears to those who deserve him 

Click to expand...

Love this idea!  special boy!


----------



## doriangrey (4 August 2013)

mulledwhine said:



			Really ? I don't believe for one minute it is DD, I am more than willing to be proved wrong though
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's DD at all ... either of them.


----------



## Mongoose11 (4 August 2013)

doriangrey said:



			I don't think it's DD at all ... either of them.
		
Click to expand...

Speak plainly then woman!


----------



## OldNag (4 August 2013)

Someone please explain. I am now completely lost!!!


----------



## JFTDWS (4 August 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Love this idea!  special boy!
		
Click to expand...

You don't want to be wearing the sorting hat when his fat arse comes crashing out of it though 



doriangrey said:



			I don't think it's DD at all ... either of them.
		
Click to expand...

One of them is


----------



## Spring Feather (4 August 2013)

rhino said:



			FF is _exactly_ who plenty of people have been thinking she is for weeks...
		
Click to expand...

Yes.  Mad cat lady.  I thought almost everyone knew that lol


----------



## Spring Feather (4 August 2013)

DabDab said:



			So Avicii, before you get banned - you weren't goingforgold on the Armas thread then?
		
Click to expand...

Yes she was lol!


----------



## mulledwhine (4 August 2013)

doriangrey said:



			I don't think it's DD at all ... either of them.
		
Click to expand...

Totally confused now ?

Put the Pinot down


----------



## OldNag (4 August 2013)

Avicii said:



			This!

I think people need to stop jumping on the DD bandwagon. I am not the root of all evil funnily enough.
		
Click to expand...




Avicii said:



			very wrong, as i have stressed a number of times.

If anyone has any issues with me, feel free to contact me, i dont hide who i am
		
Click to expand...

I did edit my post ....


----------



## mulledwhine (4 August 2013)

And any how ............


----------



## FionaM12 (4 August 2013)

rhino said:



			Oh well, as long as you are entertained then SM...
		
Click to expand...

I am so thankful that when I was a desperate new horse owner nervously posting here for the first time, two years ago, I wasn't treated with the contempt this OP has been.  I was feeling so vulnerable back then and I wasn't a seasoned forum goer. It would have broken my heart if people had had fun at my expense and my thread had been hijacked like this.


----------



## OldNag (4 August 2013)

So who's MadCat Lady? I guess she's before my time?


----------



## Haylee (4 August 2013)

One thread causing soo much drama :/
x


----------



## JFTDWS (4 August 2013)

Originally Posted by Avicii View Post
This!

I think people need to stop jumping on the DD bandwagon. I am not the root of all evil funnily enough.
		
Click to expand...

Aww DD, don't do yourself down.  You can be the root of all evil if you put your mind to it and try real hard 

Bye bye


----------



## Shysmum (4 August 2013)

WHAT IS GOING ON ?????? I've been in the kitchen popping, and came back to this......


----------



## risky business (4 August 2013)

Shysmum said:



			WHAT IS GOING ON ?????? I've been in the kitchen popping, and came back to this......

Click to expand...

Wow I read that as 'In the kitchen pooping'!!!.... I need to go to bed clearly!


----------



## doriangrey (4 August 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Speak plainly then woman!  

Click to expand...

I'm new enough but I don't think DD was malicious just going through stuff and struggling (don't know her by the way or Armas and I'm not on facebook so don't take sides or know what it going on I promise) .. but I also don't think she's stupid and would be posting as 'Avicii' (means the 'lowest level of hell' - trolls can be so clever).  But, who knows - if it is lol, I'll be the muppet!


----------



## FestiveFuzz (4 August 2013)

risky business said:



			Wow I read that as 'In the kitchen pooping'!!!.... I need to go to bed clearly!
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, I also read it as pooping!


----------



## FionaM12 (4 August 2013)

doriangrey said:



			I'm new enough but I don't think DD was malicious just going through stuff and struggling (don't know her by the way or Armas and I'm not on facebook so don't take sides or know what it going on I promise) .. but I also don't think she's stupid and would be posting as 'Avicii' (means the 'lowest level of hell' - trolls can be so clever).  But, who knows - if it is lol, I'll be the muppet!
		
Click to expand...

D_D was indeed Avicii. Have all her posts gone now? And have Forest Fox's gone too?


----------



## Shysmum (4 August 2013)

OMG, I think I need to "UP" level of class in posting 

This link is ONLY for people not easily offended by a heavily swearing parrot -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rWwkaCF80s


----------



## doriangrey (4 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			D_D was indeed Avicii. Have all her posts gone now? And have Forest Fox's gone too?
		
Click to expand...

Really?  Well then maybe I wasn't the muppet after all.


----------



## WelshD (4 August 2013)

Goodness me

Does anyone else contribute to these threads in the early stages, re-enter when they can see the thread is getting epic, see that things have gone t1ts up then feel a compulsion to scroll back through the thread to see where things went south?


----------



## Toast (4 August 2013)

doriangrey said:



			I'm new enough but I don't think DD was malicious just going through stuff and struggling (don't know her by the way or Armas and I'm not on facebook so don't take sides or know what it going on I promise) .. but I also don't think she's stupid and would be posting as 'Avicii' (means the 'lowest level of hell' - trolls can be so clever).  But, who knows - if it is lol, I'll be the muppet!
		
Click to expand...

7th level of hell... Actually. And a DJ!


----------



## rhino (4 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			And have Forest Fox's gone too?
		
Click to expand...

FF has certainly disappeared from the forum, not just this thread.


----------



## zigzag (4 August 2013)

Is it me, or the orginal posts gone and just the quoted posts remain of the people who just got rebanned?  (BTW If a rebanned person comes back, can someone quote everything they say so I can read back later  )


PS Why don't admin ban IP's


----------



## OldNag (4 August 2013)

rhino said:



			FF has certainly disappeared from the forum, not just this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Good - those comments were downright nasty. I am still mightily confused as to who is/was what, though!


----------



## FionaM12 (4 August 2013)

rhino said:



			FF has certainly disappeared from the forum, not just this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Phew. This thread is an absolute disgrace though, even without her bile. The poor OP.


----------



## OldNag (4 August 2013)

zigzag said:



			Is it me, or the orginal posts gone and just the quoted posts remain of the people who just got rebanned?  (BTW If a rebanned person comes back, can someone quote everything they say so I can read back later  )


PS Why don't admin ban IP's 

Click to expand...

Depends if dynamic or static ( though that all may have changed,  I am very much not up to date with IT....)


----------



## doriangrey (4 August 2013)

Toast said:



			7th level of hell... Actually. And a DJ!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry ...


----------



## _GG_ (4 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Phew. This thread is an absolute disgrace though, even without her bile. The poor OP. 

Click to expand...

Indeed. The OP messaged me yesterday and I think a couple of others that posted honest but kind advice and has not been on here since. Sad and a little shameful!


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Phew. This thread is an absolute disgrace though, even without her bile. The poor OP. 

Click to expand...

Just have to hope she was true to her word and didn't come back to the forum.


----------



## JFTDWS (4 August 2013)

OldNag said:



			Depends if dynamic or static ( though that all may have changed,  I am very much not up to date with IT....)
		
Click to expand...

Or using a proxy server to "pretend" to be elsewhere...


----------



## Toast (4 August 2013)

I can vouch for the fact that DD is NOT forest fox. I have seen he fb conversation from FF, formerly Daydreamdolly.. therefore I'm afraid doriangrey, you are a muppet.


----------



## _GG_ (4 August 2013)

DabDab said:



			Just have to hope she was true to her word and didn't come back to the forum.
		
Click to expand...

Her last log in was just after her last post. I thought I would PM her if she had been on since, but she hasn't :-(


----------



## JFTDWS (4 August 2013)

_GG_ said:



			Indeed. The OP messaged me yesterday and I think a couple of others that posted honest but kind advice and has not been on here since. Sad and a little shameful!
		
Click to expand...

I thought I was being reasonably nice but I didn't get a pm...   From her anyway - that reminds me...


----------



## doriangrey (4 August 2013)

Toast said:



			I can vouch for the fact that DD is NOT forest fox. I have seen he fb conversation from FF, formerly Daydreamdolly.. therefore I'm afraid doriangrey, you are a muppet.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I won't admit to not being a muppet toast ... but I didn't accuse DD of being forest fox.


----------



## JFTDWS (4 August 2013)

doriangrey said:



			Well, I won't admit to not being a muppet toast ... but I didn't accuse DD of being forest fox.
		
Click to expand...

Ye-es but DD has confirmed on facebook that the other poster was her


----------



## FionaM12 (4 August 2013)

_GG_ said:



			Indeed. The OP messaged me yesterday and I think a couple of others that posted honest but kind advice and has not been on here since. Sad and a little shameful!
		
Click to expand...




DabDab said:



			Just have to hope she was true to her word and didn't come back to the forum.
		
Click to expand...

How awful to be wishing someone who came for help DOESN'T come back, but I have to agree with you. I wish the people suggesting it's all good fun would try to think of it from a newcomer's point of view and remember we're not all tough and experienced at forum "games".


----------



## mulledwhine (4 August 2013)

Good 

And I agree, this thread turned out very unsavoury 

I feel soo sorry for the OP  but she will never be forgotten


----------



## mulledwhine (4 August 2013)

Ps I want to post a ' weight' thread but dare not now 

Should I do it any way?


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2013)

mulledwhine said:



			Ps I want to post a ' weight' thread but dare not now 

Should I do it any way? 

Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## mulledwhine (4 August 2013)

Dabdab - what a horrid thing to say , what was her crime? Being a complete novice? God forbid


----------



## _GG_ (4 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			How awful to be wishing someone who came for help DOESN'T come back, but I have to agree with you. I wish the people suggesting it's all good fun would try to think of it from a newcomer's point of view and remember we're not all tough and experienced at forum "games". 

Click to expand...

Oh I tried via PM to keep her here as a place to just get advice and support. Even said that it would be a great place for support even she only used it to PM people she wanted to and ignored the rest.

I hate that someone who potentially had a great deal to offer horses has decided to give up because of this forum. 

The very fact that she was devastated by having ridden and potentially hurt horses and decided not to ride again shows that she did have their best interests at heart...but just was lacking knowledge and lead by a poor instructor. 

Just a real, real shame


----------



## mulledwhine (4 August 2013)

Ok


----------



## Regandal (4 August 2013)

I have to say, DD is persistent.  More of a Tenacious D really!


----------



## Mongoose11 (4 August 2013)

mulledwhine said:



			Ps I want to post a ' weight' thread but dare not now 

Should I do it any way? 

Click to expand...

I'll give you a run down of the probably replies.

Yes, you're too fat.
How cruel!
Stop eating pies!
Are you a balanced rider because if you are then you actually only ever exert 6 stone of pressure despite weighing 15.
If you feed your horse so it puts on weight you will be able to weigh more and still ride according to the 20% rule.
You're so selfish.
Disgusting.
Terrible.
Eat less. Move more.


----------



## Mongoose11 (4 August 2013)

mulledwhine said:



			Dabdab - what a horrid thing to say , what was her crime? Being a complete novice? God forbid 

Click to expand...

I read it as a 'for her own sake' comment? Or was DabDab taking about FF hopefully not coming back?


----------



## JFTDWS (4 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			How awful to be wishing someone who came for help DOESN'T come back, but I have to agree with you. I wish the people suggesting it's all good fun would try to think of it from a newcomer's point of view and remember we're not all tough and experienced at forum "games". 

Click to expand...

On the one hand yes.  On the other, if she came back and read through the thread, she would see that:
1. Most posters have expressed views politely
2. Many posters have stood up for her
3. The worst poster has been banned for being a troll - i.e. her vile comments are not a reflection on the OP
4. Most / many posters are extremely sorry for how ridiculous this thread has become
5.  It serves to educate a new poster that the forum is pretty divided on most topics, and posters can be as vile to each other as they've been to her - it's nothing personal!

OK it wouldn't be easy to read...  but...


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2013)

mulledwhine said:



			Dabdab - what a horrid thing to say , what was her crime? Being a complete novice? God forbid 

Click to expand...

Oh no, I didn't mean that at all - I meant so that she didn't see the rest of this thread and get further upset and demoralised by it. I genuinely think she was treated badly.


----------



## mulledwhine (4 August 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			I read it as a 'for her own sake' comment? Or was DabDab taking about FF hopefully not coming back?
		
Click to expand...

In that case I apologise  x


----------



## mulledwhine (4 August 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			I'll give you a run down of the probably replies.

Yes, you're too fat.
How cruel!
Stop eating pies!
Are you a balanced rider because if you are then you actually only ever exert 6 stone of pressure despite weighing 15.
If you feed your horse so it puts on weight you will be able to weigh more and still ride according to the 20% rule.
You're so selfish.
Disgusting.
Terrible.
Eat less. Move more.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully nothing like that LOL


----------



## mulledwhine (4 August 2013)

DabDab said:



			Oh no, I didn't mean that at all - I meant so that she didn't see the rest of this thread and get further upset and demoralised by it. I genuinely think she was treated badly.
		
Click to expand...

Apologised once ( you probably did not see  )

So apologies again for getting the wrong end of the stick x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 August 2013)

Regandal said:



			I have to say, DD is persistent.  More of a Tenacious D really!
		
Click to expand...

More like a Desperate Dan. She can't take being banned, can she? Bit silly if you ask me, people will now leap on newbies hoping to out her in a new guise.


----------



## mulledwhine (4 August 2013)

But she is not FF!!!


----------



## doriangrey (4 August 2013)

JFTD said:



			Ye-es but DD has confirmed on facebook that the other poster was her 

Click to expand...

Fair enough (but I'm not on facebook nor likely to be - tmt).  I thought DD would not want to 'out' herself on H&H in case of another ban but I never would have thought she was forest fox anyway - who was odious.  I'm not a computer expert but how many times can you re-invent yourself, doesn't your IP address give yourself away?


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2013)

mulledwhine said:



			Apologised once ( you probably did not see  )

So apologies again for getting the wrong end of the stick x
		
Click to expand...

Oh no that's alright, don't worry about it x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 August 2013)

Dunno, but I fail to see the point of being on a horse forum when you can't post about your horse given it would be just too obvious.


----------



## PerfectPony (4 August 2013)

Hello all,
Just joined today and fascinated about the weight debate! Feel a bit intimidated about asking for advice now? Have a really chunky Connie and feel like I should never ride again without serious liposuction? I am in the camp that a well balanced sympathetic rider is better than a light unbalanced novice using reins for balance xx


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 August 2013)

PerfectPony said:



			Hello all,
Just joined today and fascinated about the weight debate! Feel a bit intimidated about asking for advice now? Have a really chunky Connie and feel like I should never ride again without serious liposuction? I am in the camp that a well balanced sympathetic rider is better than a light unbalanced novice using reins for balance xx
		
Click to expand...

Both weighing the same? Same amount of weight is on the horse regardless of how well the rider rides. Don't be afraid, just don't tells you're 30 stone on a 14hh!!


----------



## JFTDWS (4 August 2013)

doriangrey said:



			Fair enough (but I'm not on facebook nor likely to be - tmt).  I thought DD would not want to 'out' herself on H&H in case of another ban but I never would have thought she was forest fox anyway - who was odious.  I'm not a computer expert but how many times can you re-invent yourself, doesn't your IP address give yourself away?
		
Click to expand...

DD is used to bannings and unconcerend by them by now, I feel  You can use various programmes and add ins to mask your ip via other addresses, I think pretty much indefinitely.



PerfectPony said:



			Hello all,
Just joined today and fascinated about the weight debate! Feel a bit intimidated about asking for advice now? Have a really chunky Connie and feel like I should never ride again without serious liposuction? I am in the camp that a well balanced sympathetic rider is better than a light unbalanced novice using reins for balance xx
		
Click to expand...

Well, that depends on how big you are relative to your horse, and how fit, healthy, well put together and conditioned your horse is.  If your connie is "chunky" in the show sense (i.e. obese) it will be less able to carry a heavier rider as it is already overloaded as it were.  If your connie is a heavier set pony rather than a sporty lightweight, and in slim, fit condition, it will carry more.

As you can see from my signature, I'm tall and not skinny and ride a 14,1hh highland, so I'm not going to criticise adults for riding ponies


----------



## TrasaM (4 August 2013)

PerfectPony said:



			Hello all,
Just joined today and fascinated about the weight debate! Feel a bit intimidated about asking for advice now? Have a really chunky Connie and feel like I should never ride again without serious liposuction? I am in the camp that a well balanced sympathetic rider is better than a light unbalanced novice using reins for balance xx
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the forum  ignore the current war going on. It's all been very quiet and everyone playing nicely for ages with no mention of weight ratios or fat V fit debates. Or .. whispers very quietly trolls ! ! 
It'll all quieter down in a day or so and should be quite safe to post again ;-)


----------



## mulledwhine (4 August 2013)

TrasaM said:





Welcome to the forum  ignore the current war going on. It's all been very quiet and everyone playing nicely for ages with no mention of weight ratios or fat V fit debates. Or .. whispers very quietly trolls ! ! 
It'll all quieter down in a day or so and should be quite safe to post again ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Ditto welcome , please don't be put off, in a day or 2 it will die down 

Mostly is is a lovely ' community ' and full if useful info


----------



## TrasaM (4 August 2013)

mulledwhine said:



			Ditto welcome , please don't be put off, in a day or 2 it will die down 

Mostly is is a lovely ' community ' and full if useful info 

Click to expand...

Yay... Group hug (((( ))))


----------



## PerfectPony (4 August 2013)

Gosh, what a nasty lot you are! Are trolls skinny stuck-up  H&H forum contributors? My pony is not obese, over worked or carrying too much weight! JFTD, I would say proportionally we are very similar! Just joined for some support on a newly purchased baby Warmblood but don't think I will bother...


----------



## Spring Feather (5 August 2013)

PerfectPony said:



			Gosh, what a nasty lot you are! Are trolls skinny stuck-up  H&H forum contributors? My pony is not obese, over worked or carrying too much weight! JFTD, I would say proportionally we are very similar! Just joined for some support on a newly purchased baby Warmblood but don't think I will bother...
		
Click to expand...

Who was being nasty to you :confused3:  I'm interested in hearing about your young warmblood :smile3:


----------



## JFTDWS (5 August 2013)

PerfectPony said:



			Gosh, what a nasty lot you are! Are trolls skinny stuck-up  H&H forum contributors? My pony is not obese, over worked or carrying too much weight! JFTD, I would say proportionally we are very similar! Just joined for some support on a newly purchased baby Warmblood but don't think I will bother...
		
Click to expand...

You're either a funny newbie or an amusing troll.  Either way, always appreciated on the forum which is desperately in need of livening up


----------



## PerfectPony (5 August 2013)

Get me another pie and tack up my miniature Shetland! I feel some cross country coming on! Not really, its a lame, laminitic Falabella ....


----------



## _GG_ (5 August 2013)

I'm out. A post on HHO FB an hour ago by someone saying they have just "set up another one" and that HHO forum are a bit thick and then this.

I don't like to believe bad in anything but this whole troll, reincarnation of members has me wondering who could be genuine and I don't like who that makes me, so...Perfect Pony, welcome to the forum...everyone else, carry on...I'll see you in other threads


----------



## DabDab (5 August 2013)

curiouser and curiouser


----------



## TrasaM (5 August 2013)

Oh how odd .. I posted a nice fwendliy post welcoming PerfectPony but she/he it chose to get annoyed by JFTD. I feel very very hurt. My kindness has gone unacknowledged .. I need a hug ..Now! Otherwise I'm leaving this forum and NEVER coming back!


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2013)

PerfectPony said:



			Get me another pie and tack up my miniature Shetland! I feel some cross country coming on! Not really, its a lame, laminitic Falabella ....
		
Click to expand...

By bye


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2013)

TrasaM said:



			Oh how odd .. I posted a nice fwendliy post welcoming PerfectPony but she/he it chose to get annoyed by JFTD. I feel very very hurt. My kindness has gone unacknowledged .. I need a hug ..Now! Otherwise I'm leaving this forum and NEVER coming back!
		
Click to expand...

Me to 

Have a (((( hug )))))

I feel used and dirty


----------



## TrasaM (5 August 2013)

Aaaaaahh.. Nice hug. Thank you .. I might just stay then  

Yep, it's all a bit déjà vu ;-)


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 August 2013)

Bit of a theme going on with the double same letter names......:rolleyes3:

If it is Desperate Dan, you are an absolute MUG. Way to get banned forever more, like I said on the FB group, people will troll hunt and out you every time if it is you.


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2013)

Yep , glad you liked my hug


----------



## FionaM12 (5 August 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			people will troll hunt and out you every time if it is you.
		
Click to expand...

 But why? Unless someone's being nasty, like Forest Fox was, why does anyone care and want to "troll hunt" anyone who comes back? It's beyond me. :confused3:


----------



## babymare (5 August 2013)

Wow im now confused on who if anyone was a troll and whats gone on. mental note toself never have early night as it causes confusion


----------



## MochaDun (5 August 2013)

If there is someone reinventing themselves after a ban continually just to stir things up then it's a shame that it impacts on the genuine new posters who are looking for advice.  And trolls are really rather sad - I mean have they got nothing better to do with their time than stay glued to a computer all day doing such things?  Get a life.  But then it is the school holidays isn't it so to be expected.


----------

